# Hasimaus.de



## Maenniken (5 August 2008)

Guten Tag!

Ich habe mich mit der bloßen Eingabe meiner E-Mail-Adresse bei "Hasimaus.de" registriert und habe durch einen Klick auf "AGB akzeptieren" angeblich einen Vertrag abgeschlossen. Ich soll nun laut der Rechnung, die wenig später per E-Mail kam 59 Euro bezahlen. Man könne mich angeblich anhand meiner IP-Adresse ausfindig machen.

Was soll ich tun? Den Vertrag schriftlich widerrufen (was laut einigen Foreneinträgen, die ich über Google gefunden habe auch nicht weiterhelfen soll), oder soll ich die Mail einfach ignorieren?

Kann mich wirklich jemand über die IP ausfindig machen?

Und muss ich in dem Fall wirklich das Geld zahlen?

Vielen Dank für eure Beratung!


----------



## jupp11 (5 August 2008)

*AW: Hasimaus.de*



Maenniken schrieb:


> Kann mich wirklich jemand über die IP ausfindig machen?



IP-Adresse nur - und nur - für Strafverfolger | Augsblog.de
Die haben meine IP-Adresse | Augsblog.de

Die Preisangabe mal wieder wie  bei allen Nutzlosanbietern winzig versteckt in den AGB und
damit laut einschägigen Gerichtsurteilen    nichtig


> 6 Preise und Zahlungsbedingungen
> 
> Das Entgelt für die Nutzung der Dienstleistung beträgt einmalig neunundfünfzig
> (59) Euro inkl. der Mehrwertsteuer in der jeweiligen gesetzlichen Höhe.


----------



## Wembley (5 August 2008)

*AW: Hasimaus.de*

Eins vorweg: Auch der österreichische Internetombudsmann kennt diese Seite und hat sie 
(wie viele andere auch) auf seine Watchlist gesetzt:

http://www.ombudsmann.at/schlichtung.php/cat/5/aid/17/title/Watchlist

Sonst gilt das übliche Programm:

1) Das lesen:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...chnung-mahnung-mahnbescheid-inkassobrief.html

2) Das schauen:
YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.

3) Zur Frage, wie man allgemein gesehen reagieren kann:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html

4) Beruhigen


----------



## Maenniken (5 August 2008)

*AW: Hasimaus.de*

So ich bin nun vom Vertrag zurückgetreten. Im Namen meiner Eltern, denn ich bin 17 und damit minderjährig. Dadurch wird der Vertrag sowieso unwirksam.


----------



## jupp11 (5 August 2008)

*AW: Hasimaus.de*



Maenniken schrieb:


> So ich bin nun vom Vertrag zurückgetreten.


Wird dich kaum vor weiterem Spam bewahren, durch den du vermutlich auf die Seite geraten bist. 

Du weißt hoffentlich in Zukunft, was man mit Spam macht...


----------



## Maenniken (5 August 2008)

*AW: Hasimaus.de*

Nein, ich bin durch eine damit vernetzte Seite daraufgeraten. Das Formular habe ich natürlich auch ausgefüllt (mit einer E-Mail-Adresse, die ich ausschließlich für solche Anmeldungen benutze, damit der ganze Spam auch da hingeht). Nur zum ersten Mal hatte ich gehört, dass die per IP-Adresse meine Daten rausfinden möchten.
Als Programmierer weiß ich, dass IPs jeder mitloggen kann. Nur inwiefern man an die personenbezogenen Daten einer IP herankommen kann war mir bislang unbekannt.

Aber der Vertrag wird durch mehrere Fakten selbst für den Fall dass der meine Adresse rausbekommt unwirksam:

1. Bestätigt die Verbraucherzentrale Berlin, dass das Speichern der IP-Adresse nicht als ausreichender Beweis für einen Vertragsabschluss gilt.

2. Muss DEUTLICH auf den Preis hingewiesen werden. Wer sich die Seite anguckt, sieht oben rechts einen kleingedruckten Hinweis (auch wenn er fettgeschrieben ist, man sieht ihn kaum). In den AGB ist der Paragraph auch mehr oder weniger versteckt.

3. Bin ich wie schon erwähnt nicht volljährig. Damit ist der Vertragsabschluss nur unter Zustimmung meiner Eltern gültig. Und die wissen von der ganzen Sache nichts.


----------



## Captain Picard (5 August 2008)

*AW: Hasimaus.de*

Wenn  alles so klar ist, warum dann die Fragen im ersten Posting?


----------



## floh6000 (7 August 2008)

*Abo auf www.hasimaus.net*

Hallo, ich brauche bitte dringend eure Hilfe
ich bin erst 15 Jahre alt, und habe gestern auf der Seite w*w.hasimaus.neteinen  Vertrag abgeschlossen, (kosten 59€), ich habe auf der seite nur meine email adresse angegeben, und dachte, so lange ich keine adresse angeben muss wird schon nichts passieren :wall:
jetzt habe ich per mail eine rechnung bekommen 



> P A Y B A L L   P A Y M E N T   GmbH
> Mielestrasse 2, 14542 Werder/ Havel
> 
> USt.-ID: DE231295379
> ...



muss ich zahlen?
ich habe denen geschrieben, dass ich den abgschlossenen Vertrag widerrufen möchte, ihre antwort:




> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> 
> 
> Sie können diesen Vertrag nicht  widerrufen, da Sie die Leistung schon in Anspruch genommen haben.
> ...


dann habe ich ihnen geschrieben, dass ich noch nicht volljährig bin:
ich bin leider noch nicht volljährig, und habe bei der registrierung ein  
>falsches alter angegeben, und möchte den Vertrag aufgrund des  
>Jugendschutzgesetzes (§107 BGB und §108 BGB ) widerrufen
>mit  freundlichen Grüßen
....

 und diese mail kam nach 1-2min.:



> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> 
> eine Frage zuerst an Sie. Warum schließen  Sie einen Vertrag mit uns, wenn Sie schon im Voraus wissen, dass Sie keine 18  Jahre alt sind ?
> 
> ...



ich weiß, dass ich ziemlich dumm war, aber ich kann nicht mit meinen eltern reden, "die bringen mich um"- zwar nicht wirklich, aba ich zahle lieber bevor meine eltern dass erfahren, bitte helft mir, ich will nicht zahlen!!!, können die wirklich über die ip adresse meine adresse herausfinden? (meine ip adresse ändert sich jedes mal, wenn ich das modem ab und wieder einschalte

bitte helft mir, ich weiß nicht mehr was ich machen soll

danke im vorraus


----------



## physicus (7 August 2008)

*AW: Hasimaus.de*



Wembley schrieb:


> Eins vorweg: Auch der österreichische Internetombudsmann kennt diese Seite und hat sie
> (wie viele andere auch) auf seine Watchlist gesetzt:
> 
> ombudsmann.at - Schlichtungsstelle für den Onlinehandel - Watchlist nach Firmenname
> ...



Lies Dir das erst einmal in Ruhe durch. 

In 3 Jahren sind diese Anbieter 2 mal vor Gericht gegangen und sind jedes Mal eingefahren. Wieso sollte es da bei Dir anders werden?

LG
P


----------



## floh6000 (7 August 2008)

*AW: Hasimaus.de*

danke für die schnelle antwort
aber, ich komme ja aus österreich
gelten in österreich die gleichen gesetze wie in deutschland?
be einen Gerichtsprozess würde ich ihn verlieren, oder?
ich bin schon 15, und damit seit über einen jahr strafmündig,...
Stand in der Mail:


> Sie sind nicht voll geschäftsfähig, jedoch schon strafmündig, wenn
> Sie bei  der Anmeldung falsche Daten angegeben haben.
> 
> Wenn Sie von vorherein bezweckten, durch Ihre Minderjährigkeit einer  Zahlungsverpflichtung zu entgehen, ist Betrug, wenn Sie über Ihres wahres Alter  täuschen. Wissen Sie das??
> ...


das problem: ich möchte nicht mit meinen eltern darüber reden,...


----------



## Wembley (7 August 2008)

*AW: Hasimaus.de*



floh6000 schrieb:


> aber, ich komme ja aus österreich
> gelten in österreich die gleichen gesetze wie in deutschland?


Die Situation ist in Österreich ziemlich ähnlich. Jedenfalls für den Reingefallenen nicht ungünstiger als in Deutschland.


> bei einen Gerichtsprozess würde ich ihn verlieren, oder?


Äh, wie kommst du auf das? Vor allem wenn du die Links oben gelesen hast?


> Sie sind nicht voll geschäftsfähig, jedoch schon strafmündig, wenn
> Sie bei  der Anmeldung falsche Daten angegeben haben.
> 
> Wenn Sie von vorherein bezweckten, durch Ihre Minderjährigkeit einer  Zahlungsverpflichtung zu entgehen, ist Betrug, wenn Sie über Ihres wahres Alter  täuschen. Wissen Sie das??
> ...


Noch einmal: Wenn du die Links oben gelesen hat, dann wirst du sehen, dass die Unsinn schreiben. Jeder Jurist schüttelt da nur den Kopf. Das sind nur wilde Drohungen, das gehört dazu. Mit diesem Phänomen sind wir bereits seit fast drei Jahren konfrontiert:

1) Jemand sieht Preis nicht, weil versteckt.
2) Zur Überraschung des Users kommen Rechnungen und Mahnungen mit teilweise wüsten, aber in keinster Weise haltbaren Drohungen.
3) Die Drohungen werden NICHT wahrgemacht, weil die wohl wissen, dass sie damit nicht durchkommen.

So ist es, dieses Geschäftsmodell. Den Anbietern passiert strafrechtlich bisher relativ wenig (leider). Aber die User haben wenigstens nichts zu befürchten.


----------



## floh6000 (7 August 2008)

*AW: Hasimaus.de*

hmm, ok danke für die hilfe, ich dachte nur, das die gesetze in deutschland und österreich relativ anders sind.
, ich werde nicht zahlen, und einfach nicht antworten
danke für die hilfe
mfg flo


----------



## jupp11 (7 August 2008)

*AW: Hasimaus.de*



floh6000 schrieb:


> , ich werde nicht zahlen, und einfach nicht antworten


Wer das System einmal verstanden hat, wird genau diesen Weg einschlagen.
Es wird zwar   weiteren  Belästigungs- und  Drohspam nicht verhindern, 
aber dafür gibts es ja Spamfilter


----------



## Teleton (7 August 2008)

*AW: Hasimaus.de*

Wie kommen die Betreiber auf die Idee, dass ein Vertrag zustande kommt.
An nicht grade hervorgehobener Stelle steht: "Die *48 Stunden Webcam Show* kostet 59 Euro incl. Mwst." Ahso, irgendeine 48 blahblah Show kostet was. Das hat aber nun m.E. nichts damit mit dem zu tun was der Nutzer bestätigt: "Meine (also Mandys) Webcam starten". Sonst würde da ja stehen "48 ...show starten" o.ä.. Ich sehe daher keinen Grund warum der Betreiber ernsthaft ein Vertrauen darauf entwickeln können soll, dass ein "Anmeldemaskeausfüller" ein Angebot zu seinen eigenen versteckten Bedingungen abgeben will.

Zur Strafbarkeitsdrohung bei Minderjährigen gibt es hiereiniges zu lesen:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...tragsfallen-versteckte-kosten.html#post131430
Der Anbieter sieht es ja völlig richtig.


> Wenn Sie von vorherein bezweckten, durch Ihre Minderjährigkeit einer Zahlungsverpflichtung zu entgehen, ist Betrug, wenn Sie über Ihres wahres Alter täuschen.


Ich kenne keinen Jugedlichen der sich bei einem derartigen Dienst mit folgendem Vorsatz angemeldet hat:
"Hey super, da melde ich mich an, mir als Minderjährigem kann ja zivilrechtlich ohnehin nix passieren, da kann ich toll die Zeche prellen". Nur wer überhaupt weiß, dass es etwas kostet kann den Vorsatz zum Zechprellen haben.


Lustig auch die Geschichte mit dem Widerruf


> Sie können diesen Vertrag nicht widerrufen, da Sie die Leistung schon in Anspruch genommen haben.
> 
> Das Widerrufsrecht des Kunden erlischt vorzeitig, wenn der Dienstleister mit der Ausführung der
> Dienstleistung mit ausdrücklicher Zustimmung des Kunden vor Ende der Widerrufsfrist begonnen
> ...


Welche Variante des §312d Abs 3 BGB für das Erlöschen des Widerrufsrechtes soll da erfüllt sein? Ausdrückliche Zustimmung zur Ausführung? Nö, da wurde nur ein Knopf "Meine  Webcam starten" gedrückt. Das mag eine allgemeine Zustimmung sein, aber keine "ausdrückliche" vor Fristablauf zu beginnen.
Bleibt die Variante "selbst veranlasste Inanspruchnahme der Leistung". Durch Anlieferung des Passwortes? Quatsch, die Leistung ist doch nicht "passwortliefern" sondern irgendwas mit Mandy ansehen.Das Passwort zu übermitteln ist m.E. erst eine Vorbereitungshandlung.


----------



## redfox2809 (8 August 2008)

*AW: Hasimaus.de*

Mich hats gestern auch erwischt die machen mir keine Angst! Hab denen geschrieben das mir nichts von einem Vertrag bewusst war und gekündigt. Als Antwort kam das ich nicht kündigen kann da ich diesen &quot;Dienst&quot; schon in anspruch genommen habe.   Habe dann zürückgeschrieben: &quot;Das können Sie vergessen Sie werden von mir kein Geld bekommen da ich mich mit dem Passwort NICHT angemeldet habe und auch den Videostream NICHT angeschaut habe. Ich habe lediglich meine Emailadresse eingegeben und mehr nicht! Außerdem ist es nicht ersichtlich das man dabei einen Vertrag abschließt! Ich werde auf Ihre Abzock Methoten nicht hereinfallen! Ich habe gekündigt und fertig aus! Sollten Sie mich weiter belästigen bzw nötigen zu Zahlen werde ich Anzeige wegen Betrugs erstatten!&quot;  Als Antwort kam natürlich: &quot;Da Sie nicht gewillt sind zu zahlen ...bla bla bla&quot; Heute wollten Sie bei der Staatsanwaltschaft Potsdam eigentlich Anzeige gegen mich erstatten und mir das Aktenzeichen schicken. Kam aber irgendwie nix was mir klar war.  Habe heute denen noch einmal meine Kündigung (mit Text vom Musterbrief vom Verbraucherschutz) geschrieben. Als Antwort kam natürlich wieder &quot;Sie können nicht kündigen da Sie... bla bla&quot;  Und ein Aktenzeichen haben die mir immer noch nicht geschickt. Also eindeutig alles automatische Antworten und [....].  Von mir werden die nicht einen Euro sehen diese [......]!


----------



## redfox2809 (8 August 2008)

*AW: Hasimaus.de*

Mensch hätte ich das gewusst hier gibts die Webcamshow von Hasimaus ja umsonst!!!  

_Link zu einem sehr eigenartigen und wenig intelligenten Werbevideo des Betreibers dieser Seite gelöscht._


----------



## lilalaunebär (9 August 2008)

*Hasimaus.de-Nicht genutzt*

Hallo,

ich habe gerade gemerkt das die Payball Payment GmbH mir eine Rechnung über 59 € geschickt hat. Für einen Dienst den ich im Leben nicht in Anspruch genommen habe. Ich habe mich informiert und rausbekommen das hasimaus.de wohl einer der bekannten Abzockseiten ist. Alles schön und gut, aber es wurde meine IP Adresse sowie mein Provider genannt dieser obskure Provider war _*.m.pppool.de. _Da dies allerdings nicht mein Provider ist/war wollte ich fragen ob dies eher daraufhindeutet das jemand meine Daten genutzt hat, oder das diese Firma einfach meine E-mail Adresse in ihre dreckigen Finger bekommen hat.


----------



## TimTaylor (9 August 2008)

*AW: Hasimaus.de-Nicht genutzt*

naja, zum einen solltest du wissen, das pppool.de freenet und Andere ist.
und zum Anderen gibt es schon einen Thread zu Hasimaus. 


p.s. ich Warte auch noch auf eine mahnung. ich weiß nur nicht, ob die
auch nach Englewood/Colorado mahnen


----------



## TimTaylor (9 August 2008)

*AW: Hasimaus.de-Nicht genutzt*

Könnte ein Lieber mod diesen link mal in den Oberen beitrag kopieren?
*http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allgemeines/53549-hasimaus-de.html?highlight=hasimaus*
Leider geht ja Editieren nicht


----------



## lilalaunebär (9 August 2008)

*AW: Hasimaus.de*

Hallo nochmal,

Ich habe gerade folgene E-mails erhalten:


> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> 
> Da Sie nicht gewillt sind zu zahlen, müssen wir in Ihrem Falle von einem Betrugsdelikt ausgehen, und werden morgen einen Strafantrag aufgeben. Das laufende Aktenzeichen der Staatsanwaltschaft Potsdam bekommen Sie von uns zugeschickt, um dieses evtl. Ihrem Anwalt zu übermitteln.
> 
> ...


Wie gesagt, angemeldet habe ich mich nicht aber was wenn nun, aus welchem Gründen auch immer, tatsächlich mein Compur benutzt worden wäre?

_[Identifizierbare persönliche Daten entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## HUmax (9 August 2008)

*AW: Hasimaus.de*

Mach Dich nicht verrückt. Das sind alles nur Einschüchterungen. Die müssen beweisen das es einen rechtsgültigen Vertrag gibt/gab und nicht Du.


----------



## TimTaylor (9 August 2008)

*AW: Hasimaus.de*

Ignorieren und auf die Anzeige warten. 
wenn die Anzeige erstatten sollten, woran ich nicht glaube, hast was
in der Hand um zum Gegenschlag auszuholen.
Desweiteren glaube ich auch nicht, das die einen Notar haben.

Ansonsten könnte auch eine Email in der Form helfen, 
wie ich sie einem geschickt habe:



> Sehr Geehrte Damen und Herren, sehr Verachteter Abzocker.
> Selbstverständlich werde ich ihnen keinen meiner Screenshots zusenden.
> Vielmehr bitte ich sie Letztmalig um die Zusendung einer Ladungsfähigen Anschrift Zwecks Anzeigenerstattung gem. §123 BGB Arglistige Täuschung sovie betrug im sinne von § 263 StGB.
> Selbstverständlich kann ich auch meinen Rechtsanwalt mit der Ermittlung der Ladungsfähigkeit
> Beauftragen, welche aber weitere kosten, Welche zu Ihren lasten gehen würden, nach sich ziehen würde.






> Desweiteren weise ich sie auf Folgendes hin:
> Sie haben sich per Email an mich gewandt. Das Anschreiben meiner Person kostet einmalig 96 Euro. Mit dem Anschreiben meiner Person haben sie die AGB akzeptiert sowie auf ihr Rücktrittsrecht verzichtet. Als Beweis habe ich die Email aufgehoben sowie ihre IP Adresse von Welcher diese email gesendet wurde:
> 194.126.194.220
> 
> ...



nur zur Inspiration.

p.s. die Streams kann man sich auch Umsonst anschauen


----------



## lilalaunebär (9 August 2008)

*AW: Hasimaus.de*

Macht  mal bitte jemand meine E-mail adresse weg.
Gibts hier kein Editieren?


----------



## Heiko (9 August 2008)

*AW: Hasimaus.de*



lilalaunebär schrieb:


> Macht  mal bitte jemand meine E-mail adresse weg.
> Gibts hier kein Editieren?


Ist weg.
Editieren darf man erst nach einer gewissen Forenzugehörigkeit.


----------



## lilalaunebär (9 August 2008)

*AW: Hasimaus.de*

Ich hab sie mir wirklich nicht angeschaut bzw. kann ich mich nicht daran erinnern:-D

Wenn es aber tatsächlich von meinem PC aus passiert ist, würde das dann was ändern?


----------



## lilalaunebär (9 August 2008)

*AW: Hasimaus.de*



WebSurfer schrieb:


> Desweiteren glaube ich auch nicht, das die einen Notar haben.



Die Mails kamen übrigens um 21 Uhr

Ich kenn mich zwar nicht aus, gehe aber davon aus das es recht schwierig sein dürfte Samstag Abend noch einen Notar aufztreiben.


----------



## Heiko (9 August 2008)

*AW: Hasimaus.de*

Man kann Mails auch zeitversetzt verschicken.


----------



## dvill (9 August 2008)

*AW: Hasimaus.de*



lilalaunebär schrieb:


> Ich kenn mich zwar nicht aus, gehe aber davon aus das es recht schwierig sein dürfte Samstag Abend noch einen Notar aufztreiben.


Ich sage das mal einfacher.

Wir sind hier im Forum seit Jahren schwachsinnige Mahndrohschreiben gewohnt. Aber das hier schlägt alles. Das ist einfach zu blöd. Da ist selbst die Taschengeldbande von der Frittenbude besser.


----------



## lilalaunebär (9 August 2008)

*AW: Hasimaus.de*



Heiko schrieb:


> Man kann Mails auch zeitversetzt verschicken.




Ich hab sie aber erst um 20:30 angeschieben:-D


----------



## TimTaylor (9 August 2008)

*AW: Hasimaus.de*

So unwahrscheinlich ist es um 21 uhr nicht, nen Notar oder einen RA bei sich Sitzen zu haben. nur ob er dann auch Anwaltlich bzw. Notariell Agiert ist eine Andere Frage. 


Heiko: 
Forenzugehörigkeit ... Zeit nach dem Anmelden oder Beiträge? 

Was soll es an der Tatsache ändern, das du dich oder der Bruder deines Onkelz deren tante dessen großneffe sich über deinen Rechner (IP) Angemeldet hat?
mit der IP können se eh nix anfangen.

und bei GMX die Daten Anfordern für den Staatsanwalt.
ich dachte, es läuft genau Anderst rum? also StA besorgt sich die Daten und
Reagiert dementsprechend? 
Aber finde ich Toll, das es Menschen gibt, die den Vollkommen Überlasteten Staatsanwälten die arbeit Abnehmen :thumb:
Sehr Löblich


----------



## dvill (9 August 2008)

*AW: Hasimaus.de*

Der Schwachsinn wird nicht individuell erzeugt. Der Mailroboter arbeitet rund um die Uhr.


----------



## Heiko (9 August 2008)

*AW: Hasimaus.de*



WebSurfer schrieb:


> Heiko:
> Forenzugehörigkeit ... Zeit nach dem Anmelden oder Beiträge?



und, nicht oder.


----------



## Heiko (9 August 2008)

*AW: Hasimaus.de*



dvill schrieb:


> Der Schwachsinn wird nicht individuell erzeugt. Der Mailroboter arbeitet rund um die Uhr.


Das ist wohl des Pudels Kern.
Jegliche menschliche Beteiligung an der Beantwortung würde den Wirkungsgrad verschlechtern.


----------



## lilalaunebär (9 August 2008)

*AW: Hasimaus.de*

Was mich wundert, ist das die E-mails selbst Samstag Abends noch halbwegs ohne auffallende Satzbausteine daherkommen.

Denkt ihr das da wirklich noch jemand sitzt oder das es ein (intelligenter?) Auto Antworter (oder wie es auch immer heißen mag) ist.

Ich weiß auch nich warum aber irgendwie hab ich Gefallen an dem Forum gefunden:-p:-D


----------



## Heiko (9 August 2008)

*AW: Hasimaus.de*

"Studentische Hilfskraft"?
"Geringfügig beschäftigte Hausfrau"?
"Ein-Euro-Jobler"?

Such Dir was aus...


----------



## lilalaunebär (9 August 2008)

*AW: Hasimaus.de*



dvill schrieb:


> Der Schwachsinn wird nicht individuell erzeugt. Der Mailroboter arbeitet rund um die Uhr.



Ach, ihr seit einfach zu schnell.:-D


An dieser Stelle schon mal D A N K E an alle die mir geholfen haben


----------



## TimTaylor (9 August 2008)

*AW: Hasimaus.de*



lilalaunebär schrieb:


> Was mich wundert, ist das die E-mails selbst Samstag Abends noch halbwegs ohne auffallende Satzbausteine daherkommen.
> 
> Denkt ihr das da wirklich noch jemand sitzt oder das es ein (intelligenter?) Auto Antworter (oder wie es auch immer heißen mag) ist.
> 
> Ich weiß auch nich warum aber irgendwie hab ich Gefallen an dem Forum gefunden:-p:-D



Also sowas zu Programmieren ist nicht schwer. ich glaube, das geht sogar mit
Outlook.
mir ist aufgefallen, wenn man denen Öfters mal antwortet, das sich die Emails
Ansatzweise wiederholen. 
hatte auch schon überlegt, so einen Bot zum beantworten der Bot-Emails zu 
Schreiben. aber dafür war mir dann mein Traffic zu Schade


----------



## lilalaunebär (9 August 2008)

*AW: Hasimaus.de*



dvill schrieb:


> Der Schwachsinn wird nicht individuell erzeugt. Der Mailroboter arbeitet rund um die Uhr.





Heiko schrieb:


> "Studentische Hilfskraft"?
> "Geringfügig beschäftigte Hausfrau"?
> "Ein-Euro-Jobler"?
> 
> Such Dir was aus...



Vielleicht sitzt Mandy ja auch höchstpersönlich vor dem Rechner:-D


----------



## dvill (9 August 2008)

*AW: Hasimaus.de*

Den Einfluss menschlicher Intelligenz kann ich nicht erkennen. Die Textkonserve stammt aus dem Kasperle-Theater. Siehe auch

http://www.nicht-abzocken.eu/news.php?readmore=55


----------



## redfox2809 (10 August 2008)

*AW: Hasimaus.de*

Vor allen wiederholen die sich immer wieder! Morgen wollen die bei mir schon zum zweiten mal Anzeige gegen mich erstatten da ich nicht gewillt bin zu zahlen!
Naja ich warte immer noch auf ein Aktenzeichen!
Das ist ja ungefähr das gleiche wie damals Probenzauber. Die Abzocker müssen sich schon mal was neues einfallen lassen! 
Ich finds mittlerweile lustig und schick denen auch jeden Tag irgendwelche dummen Kommentare!


----------



## lilalaunebär (10 August 2008)

*AW: Hasimaus.de*

Schönen Sonntag zusammen,

Ich bin gerade ein wenig verwirrt, weil ich diese Seite gefunden habe


Inkassobüro Payball Payment

Ist Payball jetzt der anbieter dieser Seiten (hasimaus, witze2008 ) oder eim Inkassobüro?


----------



## TimTaylor (10 August 2008)

*AW: Hasimaus.de*

"Über Inkassobüro Payball Payment R. F."
impressum hasimaus:"R.  F."


so wie es schaut, ist er beides. Wobei ich nicht Vorstellen kann,
das er ein eingetragenes Inkassounternehmen ist.
denn payball - paymentinkasso . de ist nicht erreichbar ....


----------



## Nicko1998 (10 August 2008)

*AW: Hasimaus.de*

Die Domain "payball-paymentinkasso.de" ist nicht bei der denic registriert.

Vielleicht sollte man ihn mal fragen, welches Gericht ihm die Lizenz zum Inkassieren "verliehen" hat?


----------



## dvill (10 August 2008)

*AW: Hasimaus.de*

Das war zu Zeiten der Dialerei: Fensterproblem mit "Nachricht von JESSYGIRL19W"! - CC-Community Board


> Domaindaten
> Domain: 	payball.de
> Letzte Aktualisierung: 	08.06.2007
> [...]
> Adresse: Cash7


----------



## lilalaunebär (10 August 2008)

*AW: Hasimaus.de*

mhm, Herr [ edit]  scheint ja bereits eine ganze Weile in dieser Branche tätig zu sein. Das wird ja immer mehr was da zusammen kommt.

Aber nochmal eine andere Frage:

Ist es theoretisch möglich das er irgendwoher meine e-mail, meine ip sowie meinen provider hat und sich die die Bestellung nun sozusagen selber aufgibt?

Ich meine da gibt es doch diesen Signaturpinguin der einem seine Ip, Provider u.s.w anzeigt, kann das Payball mit meinen Daten auch gemacht haben?

MFG  

lilalaunebär


----------



## sascha (10 August 2008)

*AW: Hasimaus.de*



> Ist es theoretisch möglich das er irgendwoher meine e-mail, meine ip sowie meinen provider hat und sich die die Bestellung nun sozusagen selber aufgibt?



Was soll eine IP-Adresse mit einer Bestellung/einem Vertragsschluss zu tun haben? 

Drohung mit der IP-Adresse: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------



## shallax (10 August 2008)

*AW: Hasimaus.de*

Guten Tag allerseits

Bin auch ein Geschädigter durch Hasimaus.de und nun bin ich echt genervt...

Meine frage besteht darin, wie "frech" darf man diesen sinnlosen Mahnungen entgegentreten, sodass man sich nicht selbst ne Grube gräbt?


----------



## lilalaunebär (10 August 2008)

*AW: Hasimaus.de*

Ist glaub egal, da es wahrscheinlich sowieso keine reale Person zu Gesicht bekommt. Ich würde aber trotzdem nicht allzu unverschämt werden. Sicher ist Sicher.
Ich habe einfach mal folgendes geschrieben:





> Sehr geehrte Abzocker,
> 
> Ich habe keine Lust mehr mich mit ihnen über einen Dienstleistung zu streiten die ich niemals in Anspruch genommen habe, daher fordere ich sie auf den Mailverkehr mit mir sofort einzustellen.
> 
> ...



An dieser Stelle nochmal Danke an alle im Forum:-D


----------



## Nicko1998 (10 August 2008)

*AW: Hasimaus.de*



shallax schrieb:


> Meine frage besteht darin, wie "frech" darf man diesen sinnlosen Mahnungen entgegentreten, sodass man sich nicht selbst ne Grube gräbt?


Ich würde das lassen. Bekanntlich sind die Nutzlosanbieter in dieser Beziehung extrem dünnhäutig und schalten sofort Anwälte ein, um gegen behauptete "Beleidigungen", "Verunglimpfungen" usw. vorzugehen.

Als weitaus bessere Devise hat sich bislang das alte Sprichwort "Schweigen ist Gold" erwiesen...


----------



## lilalaunebär (10 August 2008)

*AW: Hasimaus.de*

Naja, ich hab sie ja nur diskret darauf hingewiesen das sie mir keine Mails mehr schreiben sollen.


----------



## dvill (10 August 2008)

*AW: Hasimaus.de*

Hier ist so ein beleidigter Mahndrohschreiben-Aktivist: law blog Archiv  Sehr geehrter Abzocker


----------



## dvill (10 August 2008)

*AW: Hasimaus.de*

http://www.nicht-abzocken.eu/news.php?readmore=57


----------



## lilalaunebär (10 August 2008)

*AW: Hasimaus.de*

Das "Abzocker" in meiner Original Mail habe ich übrigens netterweise durch Mail Roboter/Mitarbeiter ersetzt


----------



## TimTaylor (10 August 2008)

*AW: Hasimaus.de*



dvill schrieb:


> http://www.nicht-abzocken.eu/news.php?readmore=57



da musste ich doch glatt noch einen drauf legen 
Wenn er die Bilder Veröffentlicht, lege die die "Lifewebcamstreams" dazu


----------



## famw (12 August 2008)

hatte am freitag viel besuch, die kinder spielten in der wohnung ! gestern habe ich dann ne rechnung entdeckt .

_Sinnloses Schreiben entfernt. MOD/BR_
.......
_Weiteres sinnloses Schreiben entfernt. MOD/BR_

wollte dann widerrufen :


> Hiermit Widerrufe ich den vertrag mit sofotiger wirkung  mit ihnen da ich den zugang nicht persönlich genutzt habe, wei? nicht wer das war, waren an den abend zu viele leute auf besuch! wusste ja nichtmal, dass es diese seite gibt ´!


_Weiteres sinnloses Schreiben entfernt. MOD/BR_

Aber der Vertrag wird durch mehrere Fakten selbst für den Fall dass der meine Adresse rausbekommt unwirksam:

1. Bestätigt die Verbraucherzentrale Berlin, dass das Speichern der IP-Adresse nicht als ausreichender Beweis für einen Vertragsabschluss gilt.

2. Muss DEUTLICH auf den Preis hingewiesen werden. Wer sich die Seite anguckt, sieht oben rechts einen kleingedruckten Hinweis (auch wenn er fettgeschrieben ist, man sieht ihn kaum). In den AGB ist der Paragraph auch mehr oder weniger versteckt.

3. Bin wie schon geschrieben nicht persönlich auf ihrer seite gewesen habe gestern abend durch zufall ihre rechnung gesehen ! haten fr.den 8.8  abends  besuch zum grillen vieleicht haben die kinder da rum gespielt oder wer anders hat sich nen schlechten schertz erlaubt, ich weiß es nicht bitte um weiter hilfe ! habe auch schon bei ihrer hotline angerufen aber mehr als eine 2 stdündige warteschlange habe ich nicht ereicht ! 
.....
_Weiteres sinnloses Schreiben entfernt. MOD/BR_
.....
_Antwort auf dieses Schreiben entfernt, da es dem obigen gleicht. MOD/BR_
...
Mein problem ist das ich den vertrag nicht wiederufen kann obwol ich keine dienstleistung bezogen habe es können nur die kinder gewesen sein die in der wohnung waren soll ich jetzt kinder anzeigen die nicht wissen was se da getan haben ? 

_Weiteres sinnloses Schreiben entfernt. MOD/BR_


ich hoffe ihr könnt mir dazu was sagen, bin ganz ehrlich nicht gerade gut, was internetfragen angeht !


----------



## Reducal (13 August 2008)

*AW: Hasimaus.de*



famw schrieb:


> soll ich jetzt kinder anzeigen die nicht wissen was se da getan haben ?


Du ziehst tatsächlich in Erwägung deine eigenen Kinder oder die deiner Familie/Freunde anzeigen zu wollen? Eher rate ich dir den Internetanschluss zu kappen und ... :comphit:


----------



## TimTaylor (13 August 2008)

*AW: Hasimaus.de*

Also mir fehlen grad echt die Worte.



Wembley schrieb:


> Sonst gilt das übliche Programm:
> 
> 1) Das lesen:
> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...chnung-mahnung-mahnbescheid-inkassobrief.html
> ...


----------



## Teleton (13 August 2008)

*AW: Hasimaus.de*



famw schrieb:


> Mein problem ist das ich den vertrag nicht wiederufen kann obwol ich keine dienstleistung bezogen habe es können nur die kinder gewesen sein die in der wohnung waren soll ich jetzt kinder anzeigen die nicht wissen was se da getan haben ?


Das ist wohl nur etwas unglücklich formuliert. Ich glaube famw meint das eher als rethorische Frage im Sinne von "soll ich jetzt etwa Kinder anzeigen".
@famw hier mal lesen zu Minderjährigen
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...tragsfallen-versteckte-kosten.html#post131430


----------



## famw (13 August 2008)

*AW: Hasimaus.de*

ja das sory so meinte ich das !


----------



## famw (13 August 2008)

*AW: Hasimaus.de*

wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe meint ihr ich soll nicht weiter darauf ragieren ? und das gar kein fertrag besteht da die kinder eh noch nicht im vertrags fäigen alter sind ?


----------



## famw (13 August 2008)

*AW: Hasimaus.de*



Reducal schrieb:


> Du ziehst tatsächlich in Erwägung deine eigenen Kinder oder die deiner Familie/Freunde anzeigen zu wollen? Eher rate ich dir den Internetanschluss zu kappen und ... :comphit:[/quote
> Meinst das jetzt ernst?


----------



## famw (13 August 2008)

*AW: Hasimaus.de*

wollte wiederufen und die meinten das ich das nicht kann weill ich ihre dienstleistung schon inanspruch genommen habe und wenn ich nicht zahle rechtliche schritte gwegen mich eingeleitet werden . ???????????:wall::comphit::quaengel:


----------



## HUmax (13 August 2008)

*AW: Hasimaus.de*

Das sagen Nutzlosanbieter ständig.


----------



## famw (13 August 2008)

*AW: Hasimaus.de*

das klaube ich euch und bin euch auch dankbar für eure weiter helfen hab aber trotzdem ein bischen pahnick vor der geschichte für mich ist das viel geld !


----------



## HUmax (13 August 2008)

*AW: Hasimaus.de*

Wenn Du Dich verrückt machst, ist es Deine Sache. Aber Du kannst uns gerne glauben in der Erfahrung mit ca. 30 Monaten Nutzlosbranche.


----------



## wahlhesse (13 August 2008)

*AW: Hasimaus.de*

@humax:
Schon mal etwas von Legasthenie gehört?

@famw:
Panik ist absolut unbegründet. Darfst Du uns glauben .

Wie hat schon vor Monaten so ein Schlaumeier auf YouTube gesagt:
_"Rechnungen und Mahnungen kann jeder schreiben. Ob die berechtigt sind, ist etwas ganz anderes."_ Quelle hier

Leider dürfen wir nicht direkt schreiben: Tu dies oder jenes, aber zwischen den Zeilen solltest Du hoffentlich alles rausgehört haben .

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## famw (13 August 2008)

*AW: Hasimaus.de*

danke !


----------



## samspam (15 August 2008)

*AW: Hasimaus.de*

normalerweise zitiere ich hier keine briefchen von hasimus und co, aber der hier hat mir besonders gut gefallen:



> Wo liegt bitte Ihr Problem ?
> Haben Sie unsere Email nicht richtig gelesen ?
> 
> Wir haben Ihnen geschrieben, dass Sie die Rechnung als gegenstandslos betrachten können wenn Sie es nicht waren.
> ...



abder das bekam ich nachdem das hasi mir natürlich schon etliche male mit strafanzeige gedroht hat  :-p


----------



## TimTaylor (15 August 2008)

*AW: Hasimaus.de*

Das ist aber Nett und Fürsorglich geschrieben. Zum Glück wollen die keine
Angst machen. nein, die nicht 
Witzig sind auch die Jungs von Reisetester.xxx ... ich bat den Mehrfach
auf die Herausgabe einer Ladungsfähigen Andresse.
Also Flux bei whoix geschaut, wer die domain Registriert hat,
und denen Nochmal ne mail geschrieben, und gebeten, die Adresse (Also die vom Registrar!) zu Bestätigen.

Habe sogar eine Antwort erhalten:


> wir haben Ihre Nachricht dankend erhalten und beantworten gerne Ihre Fragen.
> 
> ZunÃ¤chst mÃ¶chten wir Ihnen die Daten Ihrer Anmeldung bei Reisetester.xxx zum besseren Ãœberblick noch einmal auflisten.
> 
> Folgende Daten haben Sie bei Ihrer Anmeldung angegeben:



Naja, Lesen und Denken gehört nicht zu seinen Stärken


----------



## pat1988 (15 August 2008)

*Angemeldet und nichts gesehn das es kostet*

Hallo Liebe User=)

Sehr wahrscheinlich haben dieses thema schon viele gepostet!
Folgende ich habe mich auf einer Internetseite angemeldet!
1. mein name: gast 7
2. meine e-mail adresse: hab ich ne falsche angegeben
3. mein geburtsdatum: auch ein falsches

nun hab ich gesehn das es was kosten soll! steht in den agbs (dessen haken ich gedrückt hab) und oben in der ecke der seite!

muss ich jetzt was zahlen? und wie denn da die ja die falsche email adresse haben krieg ich ja keine post!
es sei denn die können an meine IP? geht das?

danke jetzt schonma=)


----------



## jupiter (15 August 2008)

*AW: Angemeldet und nichts gesehn das es kostet*

Es wäre natürlich von Vorteil wenn man weiß, welche Seite das ist.

Eines kann ich sagen:
Der Anbieter kann mit deiner IP-Adresse nichts anfangen. Lediglich die Staatsanwaltschaft kann die IP-Adresse beim Provider anfragen.

Aber das passiert nur wenn:
1. Strafanzeige erstattet worden ist oder 
2. Die Staatsanwaltschaft von einer Straftat ausgehen kann.


----------



## TimTaylor (15 August 2008)

*AW: Angemeldet und nichts gesehn das es kostet*

ich denke mal hasimaus wars. der benutzername kommt mir so Bekannt vor.
aber:
Falscher Name, Falsche email Adresse, Falsches Geb. Datum ... Das Wars dann für Unsre Mausi


----------



## pat1988 (15 August 2008)

*AW: Angemeldet und nichts gesehn das es kostet*

es war diese adresse: h**tp://home2.mandyshow.de/

aber halt keine jugendschädlichen sachen dirns usw  also ladys nichts nacktes!

nur kann ich nun i welche probleme bekommen?! weil ich ja quasi nen vertrag abgeschlossen hab oder ab wann schließ ich den ab?


----------



## wahlhesse (15 August 2008)

*AW: Angemeldet und nichts gesehn das es kostet*

Wenn selbst EMail-Adresse falsch ist, kann recht wenig passieren.
Auch wenn Adresse richtig wäre, könnte der Anbieter auch nicht viel mehr anstellen als dumme Drohungen auszuspucken so wie es sich für Nutzlosanbieter lohnt.

Einladung zum Besuch der Seite sicherlich über einen Chat bekommen, gelle?

LG
wahlhesse

[edit]
Uii, über die obige Adresse ist der Zugang zwar teurer als normal, allerdings 7 Tage gültig...


----------



## TimTaylor (15 August 2008)

*AW: Angemeldet und nichts gesehn das es kostet*

Mandy und Mausi. Eine Person 

und nein, Stress wirst da keinen Bekommen.
Höchstens Erhöhten Spam, wenn du deine Email Adresse angegeben hast 

Was aber durchaus auch interessant ist, wenn man beide seiten mal Vergleicht.
ich weiß nicht, ob nen Screenshot hier genehm ist:
<siehe Anhang>
Man beachte die Preise und Zugriffszeiten


----------



## pat1988 (15 August 2008)

*AW: Angemeldet und nichts gesehn das es kostet*

vielen dank=)


----------



## jupiter (15 August 2008)

*AW: Angemeldet und nichts gesehn das es kostet*

Das dürfte ja wohl als Antwort genügen.


----------



## TimTaylor (15 August 2008)

*AW: Angemeldet und nichts gesehn das es kostet*

und das ist Ganz Verwerflich:
http://w*w.mandycam.de/ <title> Hasimaus.de 
Auch das Bild von hasimaus.de drin ... ich glaube unser Freund 
blickt seine Ganzen Domains nimmer.


----------



## webwatcher (15 August 2008)

*AW: Hasimaus.de*



WebSurfer schrieb:


> ich glaube unser Freund
> blickt seine Ganzen Domains nimmer.


es gibt noch weitere mit identischem  Layout.
Thread angehängt


----------



## Teleton (15 August 2008)

*AW: Hasimaus.de*

Bei dem Mandyshowzeug steht oben recht versteckt :





> Der 7 Tage Softerotik Zugang kostet 89 Euro incl. Mwst


Auf dem Button den der Verbraucher nach Eingabe einiger Daten klickt steht "Meine Webcam starten". Ich halte es für rechtlich völlig abwegig daraus einen Vertragsschluss abzuleiten. Was hat den die per Mausklick abgegebene Erklärung mit dem Infotext über Softerotikzugänge zu tun? Verträge erfordern zwei aufeinander *bezogene* Willenserklärungen, damit ist nicht räumliche Nähe gemeint. Stände auf der Seite irgendwo "Bananen sind gesund und kosten 60,-€ pro 10 Pfund" habe ich dann mit "Meine Webcam starten" Bananen gekauft?


Früher habe die Seitenbetreiber wenigstens noch versucht den Schein zu wahren, da stand dann irgendwo versteckt "Sei beauftragen uns blabla für 7,-/Monat die Leistung xy zu erbringen".Heute verzichtet man selbst darauf aber droht sofort mit Strafanzeige.


----------



## SiNe (15 August 2008)

*AW: Hasimaus.de*

Hab mich auch aus neugier dort umgeschaut und eine Email bekommen ...
Ich soll 89€ bezahlen und wenn nicht werde ich mit meine Email oder IP ermittelt...:cry:

Kann mir jetzt was passieren ??? 

MFG
SiNe


----------



## wahlhesse (15 August 2008)

*AW: Hasimaus.de*

Hallo,

drohen gehört zum Handwerk gewisser "Anbieter".

1) Das lesen:
Internetfallen: Rechnung, Mahnung, Mahnbescheid, Inkassobrief

2) Das schauen:
YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.

3) Zur Frage, wie man allgemein gesehen reagieren kann:
Brieffreundschaft oder nicht - Wie reagieren auf Rechnung und Mahnung?

4) Beruhigen

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## Captain Picard (15 August 2008)

*AW: Hasimaus.de*



SiNe schrieb:


> werde ich mit meine Email oder IP ermittelt...:cry:


weder noch
IP-Adresse nur - und nur - für Strafverfolger | Augsblog.de
Die haben meine IP-Adresse | Augsblog.de



SiNe schrieb:


> Kann mir jetzt was passieren ???


 jede Menge Spam  
http://www.kalletaler-dreieck.de/


----------



## famw (16 August 2008)

*AW: Hasimaus.de*

:handreib:1. M A H N U N G   für 48 Stunden Webcam Show Zugang  Hasimaus.de

Sehr geehrter Kunde!

Ihnen ist sicherlich entgangen die noch offene Rechnung zu begleichen.
Leider ist auf unserem Konto noch keine Zahlung eingegangen.

Sollte wir keinen Zahlungseingang feststellen müssen wir 
von einem Betrugsdelikt ausgehen und gegebenfalls Strafanzeige gegen Unbekannt mit der
IP Nummer 91.13.193.86, eingewählt über den Provider *.dip.t-dialin.net, erstatten. 
Anhand dieser Daten kann die Staatsanwaltschaft herrausfinden von welchem Telefonanschluss aus 
dieser Dienst erworben wurde.

Die dadurch entstehenden Kosten werden Ihnen zusätzlich in Rechnung gestellt.



meins : vonn mier grigen die kein geld wart frag mal die kinder ooo die erst recht nicht !


----------



## TimTaylor (16 August 2008)

*AW: Hasimaus.de*



famw schrieb:


> Anhand dieser Daten kann die Staatsanwaltschaft herrausfinden von welchem Telefonanschluss aus



Jedesmal wenn ich das Lese, Frage ich mich, was die in meinen Fall machen.
ich habe kein Telefonanschluss. ich habe Cable und VoIP ... 

Wenn ich auch mal so ne Mail erhalten sollte, schicke ich den nur ein 
"Ällebääätsch, Isch habe Garkeine Telefon"


----------



## Hase007 (17 August 2008)

*AW: Hasimaus.de*

ich hab mich mal spasseshalber auch dort angemeldet und eingelogt. 
Natürlich hab ich es über einen Proxy in den USA gemacht und ein freeWebmailer genommen.
(jetzt hab ich eine Straftat begangen (schwitz)).

Mir ist aufgefallen daß man den Webcamstream locker mitschneiden kann.
Der hat eine eigene IP.
Hab mal das über VLC ein paar Stunden mitlaufen lassen. Da läuft ein Endlos-Stream,
der sich nach ein paar Stunden wiederholt.
Auf den Stream selbst kann man ohne Zugangskontrolle zugreifen )

_[Bild anstelle des Links eingebunden. (bh)_


----------



## TimTaylor (17 August 2008)

*AW: Hasimaus.de*



Hase007 schrieb:


> Mir ist aufgefallen daß man den Webcamstream locker mitschneiden kann.
> Der hat eine eigene IP.
> Hab mal das über VLC ein paar Stunden mitlaufen lassen. Da läuft ein Endlos-Stream,
> der sich nach ein paar Stunden wiederholt.
> Auf den Stream selbst kann man ohne Zugangskontrolle zugreifen )



Schau mal bitte beitrag #52 (Den Link mal Folgen und den Kommentar von WebSurfer (#6) Lesen  ...) und Beitrag #54


----------



## berscher (19 August 2008)

*AW: Hasimaus.de*



> P A Y B A L L   P A Y M E N T   GmbH
> Mielestrasse 2, 14542 Werder/ Havel
> 
> USt.-ID: [ edit]
> ...





bitte helft mir weiter was ich machen soll
ich hab mirs forum durgelesen aber trotzdem schiss
ich weis auch dass ich bei einer anzeige den prozess gewinn
aber  wenns zur anzeige kommt grigen des meine elter natürlich mit 
und vor demm hab i schiss weill i sonst saumäsigen ärger bekomm


----------



## Hase007 (20 August 2008)

*AW: Hasimaus.de*

Neue eMail Adresse, oder die Mails in den SpamFilter und du hast Ruhe.
Solange sie nicht deine wirkliche Adresse haben passiert garnichts.


----------



## Sperk (20 August 2008)

*AW: Hasimaus.de*

Ich habe genau das gleiche Problem...
Ein Blick au  der Seite der Verbraucherzentrale klärt aber einiges:

_Text gelöscht. MOD/BR_
Quelle: Verbraucherzentrale Bayern : Abzocke im Internet

_Text gelöscht. MOD/BR_
Quelle: Verbraucherzentrale Bayern : Abzocke im Internet


----------



## Sperk (20 August 2008)

*AW: Hasimaus.de*

Also ich mach mir da keine Sorge mehr... Es ist ja ganz klar beschrieben dass die Preisangabe nicht klar ist :"  [FONT=&quot]Allein der Fettdruck der Preisangabe reicht bei kleiner Schriftart und einer solchen Stellung des Textes nicht zur Erfüllung des Gebots der Preisklarheit aus.[/FONT]"

Und: "  [FONT=&quot]Lesbarkeitserfordernis" -> hier sthet ganz klar dass es sowas wie eine Bestätigungsmail oder ähnliches geben soll bevor man mit Rechnungen und Mahnungen zugeballert wird!
[/FONT]


----------



## Wolf666 (20 August 2008)

*AW: Hasimaus.de*

Also "berscher" (Herr F. oder wer auch immer),
so richtig glaubhaft bringst du es eigentlich nicht 'rüber. Dagegen spricht schon die angestrengt übertriebene falsche Orthographie.

Als stiller Mitleser möchte ich mich auch einmal hier äußern. Ich kann mich des Eindrucks nicht erwehren, dass hier die "Gegenseite", wie in allen anderen einschlägigen Foren auch, fleißigst zu Gange ist. Entweder als "agent provocateur" um evtl. eine "Rechtsberatung" zu provozieren oder um immer und immer wieder das Forum zuzuspammen nach dem Motto "Hilfe, was mach' ich nur", um damit ein Klima der Verunsicherung zu erzeugen sowie das Forum und seine mögliche aufklärerische Wirkung zu verwässern. Nach dem hier alles wenigstens hundert Mal recht verständlich erläutert wurde, geht es weiter mit "Hilfe, Hilfe", so dass kein roter Faden mehr zu sehen ist. In wessem Sinne liegt das wohl? Dreimal darf man raten...
Also in diesem Sinne erwarten wir die nächsten Postings "Oh lieber Gott, ich bin reingefallen..."


----------



## webwatcher (20 August 2008)

*AW: Hasimaus.de*



Wolf666 schrieb:


> Also in diesem Sinne erwarten wir die nächsten Postings "Oh lieber Gott, ich bin reingefallen..."


Die Diskussion darüber ist auch schon x-mal geführt worden und führt aber auch nicht  weiter.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allg...warum-wird-immer-wieder-dasselbe-gefragt.html

Wir beobachten das sehr genau und greifen auch ggf. ein.


----------



## juxtus (22 August 2008)

*AW: Hasimaus.de*

hallo, 

ich habe von hasimaus wie alle anderen auch rechnung und mahnung bekommen. habe dies zurückgwiesen und gesagt das mir nicht bekannt wäre dass ich einen vertag abgeschlossen habe. nun wollten sie über staatsanwaltschaft die adresse der gespeicherten ip rausfinden. seitdem kam keine neue mail mehr. heute hab ich bei mir im briefkasten ein bescheid das ein einschreiben für meinem vater, über den der telefonanschluss läuft eingegenagen ist. ich hab nun befürchtungen das die wirklich die adresse sich über die staatsanwaltschaft besorgt haben. was mich aller dings wundert, ich habe genau vor einer woche das zurückgewiesen und allein vom zeitlichen ist es doch unwahrscheinlich das die so schnell meine adresse bekommen haben.
was glaubt ihr?
vielen dank


----------



## jupp11 (22 August 2008)

*AW: Hasimaus.de*



juxtus schrieb:


> ich hab nun befürchtungen das die wirklich die adresse sich über die staatsanwaltschaft besorgt haben.


Mit Sicherheit nicht, die meiden die Sta wie der Teufel das Weihwasser 
IP-Adresse nur - und nur - für Strafverfolger | Augsblog.de
Die haben meine IP-Adresse | Augsblog.de


juxtus schrieb:


> heute hab ich bei mir im briefkasten ein bescheid das ein einschreiben für meinem vater, über den der telefonanschluss läuft eingegenagen ist.


was für ein Bescheid? Das ist etwas zu vage, um  etwas dazu sagen zu können.


----------



## juxtus (22 August 2008)

*AW: Hasimaus.de*

naja halt so ein blättchen von der post das ein einschreiben eingegangen ist .. weil keiner zu hause war. und ich weiß jetzt natürlich net was es ist..kann ja auch etwas ganz banales sein. nur das soll montag abgeholt werden und ich hatte etwas muffe das nun iwelche post von staatsanwaltschaft oder sowas da ist


----------



## jupp11 (22 August 2008)

*AW: Hasimaus.de*



juxtus schrieb:


> ..kann ja auch etwas ganz banales sein.


wart´s ab und  mach dich nicht verrückt
 in der Nutzlosbranche wird so gut wie nie mit Einschreiben "gearbeitet""


----------



## juxtus (22 August 2008)

*AW: Hasimaus.de*

ja wenn warten nur net so schwer wäre
was mich eben nur wundert das ich keine drohmails mehr bekomme und nach allem was ich hier so gelesen habe ist das eher unnormal. naja ich warte jetzt mal und und versuche mich zu beruhigen.
vielen dank für die auskünfte


----------



## Teleton (22 August 2008)

*AW: Hasimaus.de*



> kann ja auch etwas ganz banales sein


Würde ich drauf wetten, sicherlich Zufall. Bisher haben die Hasis -soweit ersichtlich- noch nie etwas per Einschreiben verschickt (zu teuer).
Staatsanwaltschaft verschickt ebenfalls nicht per Einschreiben sondern -wenn es denn förmlich sein soll- per Postzustellungsurkunde.Und schon gar nicht reagieren die innerhalb einer Woche. Aber wieso sollten die überhaupt was schicken? 


Ps.: Wenn mein Sohn sich demnächst für Hasimäuse interessiert, wird mich das nicht weiter beunruhigen (eher schon wenn er sich ab nem bestimmten Alter immer noch nicht  interessiert). Wenn er in eine Falle geht wäre ich  nicht sauer und wäre froh wenn er mir noch so sehr vertraut, dass er von seinem Problem erzählt. Wobei Hasimaus kein echtes Problem ist. 

Für das Verschwindenlassen von Abholzetteln/Post hätte ich allerdings kein Verständnis. Nur so als Hinweis.


----------



## juxtus (22 August 2008)

*AW: Hasimaus.de*

nein das werde ich ja sicherlich auch net tun... nachher ist es wichtiges für ihn.
na gut also werde ich mich jetzt wieder beruhigen^^


----------



## webwatcher (22 August 2008)

*AW: Hasimaus.de*

aus gegebenem  Anlass: Diskussionen  zum Thema warum vorhergehende Postings  nicht gelesen werden, können hier geführt werden und  sonst nirgends. 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allg...warum-wird-immer-wieder-dasselbe-gefragt.html


----------



## famw (25 August 2008)

*AW: Hasimaus.de*

...


> 2. M A H N U N G   für 48 Stunden Webcam Show Zugang Hasimaus.de
> 
> 
> Sehr geehrter Kunde,
> ...


----------



## Maenniken (25 August 2008)

*AW: Hasimaus.de*

Niedlich, hab ich auch schon bekommen. Bin mal gespannt, wann die Staatsanwaltschaft vor meiner Tür steht^^ Falls ich tatsächlich wegen Betruges angezeigt werden, werde ich hier exklusiv berichten 

Ich glaube aber eher, dass die froh sind, wenn die keiner wegen Betruges anzeigt... Der Verbraucherzentrale hab ich sie bereits gemeldet.


----------



## Captain Picard (25 August 2008)

*AW: Hasimaus.de*



Maenniken schrieb:


> Bin mal gespannt, wann die Staatsanwaltschaft vor meiner Tür steht^^ Falls ich tatsächlich wegen Betruges angezeigt werden, werde ich hier exklusiv berichten .


Nicht vergessen, RTL, SAT1 , Bild usw informieren, er wäe eine  Premiere


----------



## YoOlli (25 August 2008)

*AW: Hasimaus.de*

Guten tag,

wie ich hier lesen kann machen sich hier die leute nur verrückt wegen den mahnungen und rechnungen. [ edit] Als erstes dem vertrag wiederrufen, auch wenn man dan ein schreiben bekommt das die Wiederrufung nicht angenommen worden ist, ist die rechtsgültig, darum die wiederruf E-mail speichern und aufbewahren. Auch ich bin auf die Seite reingefallen. Auch ich habe schon mahnungen bekommen (alles per e-mail) auch ein schreiben vom "ANWALT" :sun: (auch per e-mail). Aber immer die ruhe bewahren. Denn selbst ein anwalt hat nicht mehr rechte oder ist höher gestellt als man selber. Der einzige unterschied ist das sich so ein Anwalt mit den Gesetzen besser auskennt. Mehr aber auch nicht!!!!

Die anbieter drohen mit anzeigen und das sie vor gericht gehen.:scherzkeks: Auch hier erstmal ruhe bewahren und Lächeln. Und die drohung das sie deine IP-adresse und so haben, alles kein problem. Denn um an deine adresse über die IP-adresse zu kommen muss der anbieter erstmal anzeige stellen und es anklagen :abgelehnt:. Aber damit würde die sich selber ans messer liefern, denn es handelt sich ja hier um [ edit ] vom anbieter. Das heißt die werden dich einege mal mit e-mails nerven und immer wieder drohen bla bla bla....
Das ist alles nur einschüchterrei, [ edit] 

Es wird auch gerne gedroht das das sie dein E-mail provider haben und da deine Adresse einfordern können, aber auch hier keine Angst, die E-mail anbieter dürfen auch keine Adresse einfach rausgeben, was sie auch nicht einfach so machen.
[ edit] 

Und wer jetzt immer noch angst, schieß oder bedenken hat dem empfele ich folgende seite: Auf Abofalle reingefallen - Was dagegen unternehmen? (Bitte erst lesen dann posten) - gulli:board

[ edit] 

[ edit]


----------



## Captain Picard (25 August 2008)

*AW: Hasimaus.de*

Wenn hier jemand  nicht gelesen hat, das ist der vorhergehende User. 
Warum er meint das Rad ( an dem hier seit drei Jahren optimiert wird) 
neu ( aber ziemlich eckig)  erfinden zu müssen, ist mir nicht ganz klar 

1) Das lesen:
Internetfallen: Rechnung, Mahnung, Mahnbescheid, Inkassobrief - Computerbetrug.de und Dialerschutz.de

2) Das schauen:
YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.

3)  Das lesen
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html

4) Thread lesen

PS: IP betreffend 
http://www.augsblog.de/index.php/2006/12/10/ip-adresse-nur-und-nur-fuer-strafverfolger/
http://www.augsblog.de/index.php/2006/11/29/die-haben-meine-ip-adresse/


----------



## katzenjens (25 August 2008)

*AW: Hasimaus.de*

Moin,

das "gute" bei diesem Anbieter ist, dass bei der "Anmeldung" nur EMail und Geburtsdatum angegeben werden muss. Somit kommt der Drohspam nur als EMail an, solange man nicht so blöd war und denen die wahren Daten auf einem Tablett liefert. Mahnstufe 1+2 direkt von dem Anbieter. Mahnstufe 3 von einem Anwalt aus der Nachbarschaft. Mehr nicht. Angst muss man davor nicht haben. Es gelten die Standard-Hinweise, welche an vielen Stellen immer wieder genannt werden.

Und falls mal wieder unverbesserliche meinen, der Preis und die Bedingungen stehen doch klar und deutlich auf der Seite, ja klar. Aber wer geht schon über diese Seite rein? Kontaktaufnahme mit diesem "Anbieter" geschieht in Chats und Communities, wo sich ein nettes Mädel einem vorstellt. Der dort genannte Link ist ein anderer.

Mit etwas googeln findet man sogar den Zugang zur angeblichen Webcam. Aber das ist ein anderes Thema. :stumm:

Ich empfehle, die Links von Captain Picard zu lesen um dann festzustellen, dass es kein Problem gibt.

Viele Grüße,
Jens


----------



## Gerhard Mohn (26 August 2008)

*AW: Hasimaus.de*

Hallo allerseits,

bin hier unter dem Pseudonym "Gerhard Mohn" unterwegs (so heiße ich nicht), da dieser Nutzlosanbieter nicht unbedingt meine wahre Identität herausfinden muss.

Ein bisschen Spaß gehört doch immer dazu, also habe ich mich entschlossen, den Spieß mal umzudrehen. Habe mich unter dem Pseudonym "Gerhard Mohn" und extra dafür angelegter E-Mail-Adresse bei der wunderbaren Seite "mandycam.de" angemeldet. Bisheriger E-Mail-Verkehr folgt jetzt, ich hoffe es lässt einige etwas schmunzeln (P.S.: Der E-Mail-Verkehr ist ORIGINAL, d.h. er hat bereits stattgefunden, falls Payball - der Betreiber von mandycam.de sich wieder meldet, werde ich es hier posten): :-D

E-Mail Nr. 1
-----------

Absender: Payball
Empfänger: "Gerhard Mohn"
Betreff: Rechnung / 48 Stunden Webcam Show Zugang



> ]P A Y B A L L   P A Y M E N T   GmbH
> Mielestrasse 2, 14542 Werder/ Havel
> 
> USt.-ID: DE231295379
> ...


E-Mail Nr. 2
 -----------

 Absender: "Gerhard Mohn"
 Empfänger: Payball
 Betreff: Re: Rechnung / 48 Stunden Webcam Show Zugang



> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> 
> bieten Sie auch Angebote für längere Laufzeit für das Webcam-Portal an? Oder muss man sich nach 48 Stunden immer wieder neu registrieren?
> 
> ...


E-Mail Nr. 3
 -----------

 Absender: Payball
 Empfänger: "Gerhard Mohn"
 Betreff: Re: Re: Rechnung / 48 Stunden Webcam Show Zugang



> Sehr geehrter Kunde!
> 
> 
> Sie müssten sich nach 48 Stunden wieder neu anmelden, da es ein 48 Stunden-Abo ist.
> ...


E-Mail Nr. 4
  -----------

  Absender: "Gerhard Mohn"
  Empfänger: Payball
  Betreff: Re: Rechnung / 48 Stunden Webcam Show Zugang



> Guten Tag Payball Payment GmbH,
> 
> war ja auch nicht wirklich ernst gemeint. Bezahlen tu' ich nämlich gar
> nicht, weil ich gar kein Abo abgeschlossen habe
> ...


Und dann kam doch tatsächlich............

E-Mail Nr. 5
-----------

Absender: Payball
Empfänger: "Gerhard Mohn"
Betreff: Re: Re: Rechnung / 48 Stunden Webcam Show Zugang



> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> 
> 
> Sie können diesen Vertrag nicht widerrufen, da Sie die Leistung schon in Anspruch genommen haben.
> ...


E-Mail Nr. 6
   -----------

   Absender: "Gerhard Mohn"
   Empfänger: Payball
   Betreff: Kann doch gar nicht bezahlen - anderer Vorschlag!



> Guten Tag Payball Payment GmbH,
> 
> und wenn ich gar kein Bankkonto habe? Wie bezahle ich dann?
> 
> ...


(Info: Ja, ich habe mir extra dafür kostenlosen Webspace geholt, eine .de.vu-Domain angemeldet und ja ich bin durchgeknallt - hier nochmal die Links - ja, sie existieren wirklich :
*http://gmore.de.vu/agbs.html
http://gmore.de.vu/datenschutz.html
http://gmore.de.vu/widerruf.html* 
)

E-Mail Nr. 7
 -----------

 Absender: Payball
 Empfänger: "Gerhard Mohn"
 Betreff: Re: Kann doch gar nicht bezahlen - anderer Vorschlag!



> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> 
> Da Sie nicht gewillt sind zu zahlen, müssen wir in Ihrem Falle von einem Betrugsdelikt ausgehen, und werden morgen einen Strafantrag aufgeben. Das laufende Aktenzeichen der Staatsanwaltschaft Potsdam bekommen Sie von uns zugeschickt, um dieses evtl. Ihrem Anwalt zu übermitteln.
> 
> ...


E-Mail Nr. 8
    -----------

    Absender: "Gerhard Mohn"
    Empfänger: Payball
    Betreff: Rechnung / Abonnement
Anhang: *http://gmore.de.vu/Rechnung SE21-7RIS.pdf*



> Sehr geehrter Herr [ edit ],
> 
> wir bedanken uns bei Ihnen für die Bestellung des 6-Jahres-Abonnement
> unseres E-Mail-Dienstes "Lustige Sprüche per E-Mail".
> ...


E-Mail Nr. 9
     -----------

     Absender: "Gerhard Mohn"
     Empfänger: Payball
     Betreff: Re: Kann doch gar nicht bezahlen - anderer Vorschlag!



> Guten Tag Payball Payment GmbH,
> 
> bla bla bla. :-D
> 
> ...


Der hat seit dem noch nichts von sich hören lassen, bin mal gespannt. Sonst bekommt der demnächst mal ne "Mahnung" von "mir" (natürlich erst, wenn der mir ne Mahnung schreibt, will ja nicht alles selbst schreiben, der liefert mir ja das Material).

Gruß,
euer "Gerdi"


----------



## Nicko1998 (26 August 2008)

*AW: Hasimaus.de*

Aus die Hasimaus - die Seite nennt sich seit gestern "Mandys-show.de"


----------



## wahlhesse (26 August 2008)

*AW: Hasimaus.de*

Hallo,

die Seite hat viele Zugänge. Ich habe inzwischen aufgehört zu zählen. Es wird mit verschiedenen Domains und Subdomains gespielt. Vermutlich, damit es nicht auffällt. Jeder Betroffene, welcher mir gemailt hatte, hatte einen anderen Link. Meist wurde er über Chats verteilt. Pfiffig, wel man sowas schlecht nachvollziehen kann. :wall:

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## webwatcher (26 August 2008)

*AW: Hasimaus.de*



wahlhesse schrieb:


> Es wird mit verschiedenen Domains und Subdomains gespielt.


Auch hier gilt das Prinzip:  Internetseiten sind nicht in Granit gemeißelt...


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (26 August 2008)

*Mahnungen und IP-Adressen*

Hallo zusammen!

Das *fair e-Biz* Team hat auf *antiabzocke.net* sehr interessante Fakten recherchiert. Offensichtlich stellt der mahnende Rechtsanwalt bloß seinen Namen zur Verfügung, die Mahnungen werden mitten in der Nacht vollautomatisch von dem Server verschickt, auf dem sich Mandy räkelt. 

Nebelwolf


----------



## YoOlli (26 August 2008)

*AW: Hasimaus.de*

Ich hab die internet seite jetzt mal verglichen. ich hab ne kopie von der seite vom 17.07.08. die haben auf der aktuellen seite die schrieftgröße, wo die kosten stehen, vergrößert.
Bild 1.: hier der alte ausschnitt vom 17.07.08







Bild2.: hier der aktuelle ausschnitt von heute 26.08.08





Man sieht hier den unterschied der schrift größe  die_ xxx _die


----------



## berscher (27 August 2008)

*AW: Hasimaus.de*

hi etz hab i so a schreiben vo am rechtsanwalt bekommen! 
solli des ernst nehmen oder ned?


> R  e   c   h   t   s   a   n   w   a   l   t         [...]
> - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -
> RA [...]  - Tuchmacherstrasse 38  -  14482 Potsdam
> 
> ...


_[Personenbezogene Daten entfernt, Formatierung überarbeitet. (bh)]_


----------



## dvill (27 August 2008)

*AW: Hasimaus.de*

Der Anwalt spielt die Rolle des bösen Wolfs im Kasperle-Inkassotheater.

Die Zahlen sind nicht nachvollziehbar: Prozesskostenrechner: Was der Gang vor den Kadi kostet - Wirtschaft - SPIEGEL ONLINE - Nachrichten


> Gegenstandswert:
> 69,00
> Kläger beauftragt Anwalt: 	ja
> Beklagter beauftragt Anwalt: 	nein
> ...


Die Kosten fallen für den an, der vor Gericht verliert. Bisher gibt es keinen Fall, in dem das der Verbraucher war, der einer Kostenfalle zum Opfer fiel.


----------



## Nicko1998 (27 August 2008)

*AW: Hasimaus.de*

Darf ich zur Sache mit der Anwaltsmail auf ein Vorposting verweisen?


----------



## Teleton (27 August 2008)

*AW: Hasimaus.de*



> welche nach fachanwaltliches
> (Internet-)Gutachten und durch Gutachten Jugendschutzbeauftragten den vorhandenen Rechtsvorschriften
> völlig entspricht.


Steht das da wirklich genau so? 
Was um Himmels Willen ist denn ein fachanwaltliches Internetgutachten? Und wieso führt ein Gutachten zum Jugendschutz dazu das vorhandenen (welche sind denn grade abgängig?)Rechtsvorschriften völlig (genau! ganz oder gar nicht) entsprochen wird?



> Einwand zur Nutzung durch Minderjährige etc. wird nicht anerkannt.


Echt nicht? Trotz der eindeutigen Rechtslage?


			
				108 BGB  schrieb:
			
		

> Schließt der Minderjährige einen Vertrag ohne die erforderliche Einwilligung des gesetzlichen Vertreters, so hängt die Wirksamkeit des Vertrags von der Genehmigung des Vertreters ab.


Mutig!


----------



## dvill (27 August 2008)

*AW: Hasimaus.de*



Teleton schrieb:


> Was um Himmels Willen ist denn ein fachanwaltliches Internetgutachten?


Ein bisher unverbrauchter Textbaustein aus dem Mahndrohgetöse.

Klingt gut und ist genauso schwachsinnig wie sinnfrei, also universell einbaubar.


----------



## Teleton (27 August 2008)

*AW: Hasimaus.de*

Na hier ist ist den Schreibkräften aber was durcheinandergeraten


> Da es wirtschaftlich sinnvoll erscheint, die benannte Rechnung auszugleichen als evtl. Kosten
> eines gerichtlichen Verfahrens von mdt. weiteren 250,00 Euro in Kauf zu nehmen, wird dringend
> zur Zahlung geraten.


Das müsste doch eigentlich lauten:


> Da es wirtschaftlich sinnvoller erscheint, die benannte Rechnung auszubuchen als evtl. Kosten
> eines gerichtlichen Verfahrens von mdt. weiteren 250,00 Euro in Kauf zu nehmen, wird auf die offensichtlich nicht bestehende Forderung verzichtet.


----------



## winii (28 August 2008)

*AW: Hasimaus.de*

bei mir wirds langsam ernst. habe soeben folgnde mail erhalten

was kann ich tun?
können die mir wirklich etwas machen?

[...]

_[Vollzitat hinreichend bekannter Texte mit Personendaten entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## dvill (28 August 2008)

*AW: Hasimaus.de*

Vergleichbarer Mahndrohmüll wurde in den letzten drei Jahren hunderttausendfach unaufgefordert abgekippt. Niemals wurde es eng.


----------



## jupp11 (28 August 2008)

*AW: Hasimaus.de*



winii schrieb:


> bei mir wirds langsam ernst.


nichts wird ernst im Kasperletheater 


winii schrieb:


> was kann ich tun?


lesen. es ist alles bereits durchgekaut 


winii schrieb:


> können die mir wirklich etwas machen?


Kalletaler-Dreieck.de - Das "Kalletaler Dreieck": Formulierungshilfe zum Geldeintreiben - Eine Satire -


----------



## Nicko1998 (28 August 2008)

*AW: Hasimaus.de*



winii schrieb:


> bei mir wirds langsam ernst.


Hasimaus und ernst??? :scherzkeks:


----------



## Gerhard Mohn (30 August 2008)

*AW: Hasimaus.de*

"bei mir wirds langsam ernst" - haha :-D

Ich hab mich auch bei Hasimausi oder Mandycam oder wie das heisst angemeldet. Jetzt plaudere ich gemuetlich mit dem Herrn [...] und habe meine eigenen AGBs aufgestellt, in denen er sich - sobald er mir eine E-Mail schreibt - dazu verpflichtet, ein 6-Jahres-Abo meine E-Mail-Dienstes "Lustige Sprueche per E-Mail" einzugehen.
Habe ihm auch schon eine Rechnung geschickt, aber das scheint ihn nicht sonderlich zu interessieren - wahrscheinlich genauso, wie mich seine "Zahlungserinnerungen" nicht sonderlich interessieren. :scherzkeks:
Naja, vielleicht schreibe ich demnaechst mal ne Mahnung an ihn, wenn ich aus meinem Urlaub komme (deswegen gibts von mir an dieser Stelle uebrigens keine deutschen Umlaute ). Mittlerweile hat er's aber glaub' ich aufgegeben mit mir... bekomme nichts mehr ^^

Dieser Herr [...] von hasimaus.de hat nen Geschaeftsmann aber echt zum Fruehstueck gegessen. Neben seinen komischen Internet-Dingern vermietet er Yachten, hat ne Quad-Bike-Bahn, usw.

Wohnen tut er glaub ich in Potsdam. Viele Spuren fuehren zwar nach Werder/Havel, aber ich glaube, der wohnt in Potsdam - also wer den mal besuchen will, der kann sich ja mal bei Google schlau machen. Ihr werdet fuendig - spaetestens bei den WHOIS-Angaben von den Suchresultaten.

Have fun, good luck.


----------



## winii (31 August 2008)

*AW: Hasimaus.de*

muss ich demfall keine angst haben was soll ich zurückschreiben dem anwalt?


----------



## dvill (31 August 2008)

*AW: Hasimaus.de*

Angst zu haben ist immer falsch und völlig unbegründet.

Der Anwalt braucht sicher keine Hilfen, wie es weitergehen kann: Stories zum Schmunzeln - Seite 42 - Antispam e.V.


----------



## RAZ9R (31 August 2008)

*AW: Hasimaus.de*

Guten Tag,

Ich habe da mal eine Frage!

Ich wurde auf der seite hasimaus angemeldet obwohl ich es nicht war!!!
Ich hab eines tages mal meine e-mail gecheckt und habe eine rechnung gelesen!
ich habe ihnen geschrieben das ich mich nicht auf der seite angemeldet habe und ich auch noch keine 18 jahre alt bin da ich erst 16 bin und das miene ip nicht stimmt und mein provider auch ein anderer ist.

jetzt habe ich aber eine e-mail von deren anwalt bekommen und jetzt heisst es das ich 69 euro zahlen muss (incl. 10 mahngebürhen)

Meine frage jetzt :Muss ich Zahlen?

Ich bedanke mich im vorraus für eure antworten


----------



## dvill (31 August 2008)

*AW: Hasimaus.de*

Vorschlag: Einfach mal hier lesen.


----------



## RAZ9R (31 August 2008)

*AW: Hasimaus.de*

diese sachen habe ich mir schon durchgelesen aber nicht richtig verstanden meiner frage war ja ob ich zahlen muss.

hab i.wie schiss obwohl ich mich da gar nicht angemeldet habe


----------



## dvill (31 August 2008)

*AW: Hasimaus.de*

Die Gesetzeslage verbietet in diesem Forum konkrete Handlungsempfehlungen im Einzelfall. Ich finde aber die persönliche Entscheidung, wie man mit unaufgefordert eintreffendem Mahndrohmüll umzugehen hat, nicht sehr komplex.


----------



## RAZ9R (31 August 2008)

*AW: Hasimaus.de*

wie soll ich dies verstehen?


----------



## dvill (31 August 2008)

*AW: Hasimaus.de*

So, wie es gesagt ist.


----------



## RAZ9R (31 August 2008)

*AW: Hasimaus.de*

so verstehe ich das leider nicht -.-


----------



## dvill (31 August 2008)

*AW: Hasimaus.de*

Dann können nur noch die Verbraucherzentralen helfen, persönlich oder im Netz:

Es gibt keinen Vertrag, der Sie zur Zahlung verpflichtet


----------



## wahlhesse (31 August 2008)

*AW: Hasimaus.de*

Lieber Raz9r,

dann bleibt Dir nix anderes übrig als Deine Eltern einzuweihen und ihnen diesem Thread zu zeigen. Angst ist unnötig.

Lies den Thread nochmal von Anfang an. Wenn dort "Mahndrohmüll" steht, welchen man nicht ernst nehmen soll, dann sollte doch wohl klar sein, wie man reagiert... und ob überhaupt .

Mit 16 Jahren ist man zwar noch nicht volljährig und dadurch beschränkt geschäftsfähig, aber etwas Grips sollte man besitzen.

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## Scofield (31 August 2008)

*AW: Hasimaus.de*



> _[Hinreichend bekanntes Schreiben mit vielen personenbezogenen Daten entfernt. (bh)]_



Ich hab das also auch bekommen. Meine Frage ist jetzt was als nächstes passieren wird, falls ich nicht zahle? Kennt ihr welche, die verklagt worden sind?
Bin erst 16 Jahre alt/jung und meine Eltern wissen natürlich nix davon(sie würden mich locker ins Heim schicken!)
Außerdem ziehen wir in 3 Monaten um und nächsten Monat werden wir den I-netanbieter wechseln... Können die dann trotzdem ausfindig machen?

MfG


----------



## Nicko1998 (31 August 2008)

*AW: Hasimaus.de*



Scofield schrieb:


> Meine Frage ist jetzt was als nächstes passieren wird, falls ich nicht zahle?


Das da!


Scofield schrieb:


> Kennt ihr welche, die verklagt worden sind?


Nein!


Scofield schrieb:


> Außerdem ziehen wir in 3 Monaten um und nächsten Monat werden wir den I-netanbieter wechseln... Können die dann trotzdem ausfindig machen?



Katzenjens sagt da einiges dazu!


----------



## wahlhesse (31 August 2008)

*AW: Hasimaus.de*

Scofield, Du redest wirr. Wegen "Hasimausi" ist noch niemand ins Heim gekommen. Wir empfehlen trotz allem, die Eltern zu informieren. Wäre doch blöd, wenn die auf einmal so eine Mahnung zu Gesicht bekommen, oder?

Wir dürfen hier leider keine Rechtsberatung durchführen, aber Hilfe zur Selbsthilfe geben.

Lies bitte folgende beiden Beiträge und zeige sie auch Deinen Eltern. Dann ist die Welt wieder in Ordnung, zumindest was Hasimausi betrifft  .

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/248222-post106.html
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/248227-post107.html

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## Gerhard Mohn (1 September 2008)

*AW: Hasimaus.de*

Ey Leute,

ich verstehe irgendwie nicht, wie man sich durch so was verrueckt machen kann!??

Ich habe mich bei hasimaus.de  *absichtlich* angemeldet und mache mir gerade einen Spass daraus, den Typen zu verarschen.

Ich kann euch versichern, *ich *werde denen garantiert kein Geld geben und werde dafuer auch nie verklagt werden oder sonst noch was.

Uebrigens hat Herr F. wieder mal an mich gedacht. Er hatte sich schon lange Zeit nicht mehr bei mir gemeldet, also habe ich ihn aufgefordert, mir eine Mahnung zu schicken.

E-Mail von: Payball (hasimaus.de, mandycam.de, ....)
Betreff: 1. Mahnung / 48 Stunden Webcam Show



> 1. M A H N U N G   für 48 Stunden Webcam Show Zugang  Hasimaus.de
> 
> 
> Sehr geehrter Kunde!
> ...



Antwort von mir:


> Liebe Gruesse aus Malta!
> Hallo Herr F.,
> 
> sie haben ja doch noch an mich gedacht
> ...



PS: In diesem Beitrag stehen keine personenbezogenen Daten, da ich keine Person bin - zumindest nicht unter dem Pseudonym "Gerhard Mohn".

Liebe Gruesse,
euer Gerdi


----------



## Scofield (1 September 2008)

*AW: Hasimaus.de*



wahlhesse schrieb:


> Scofield, Du redest wirr. Wegen "Hasimausi" ist noch niemand ins Heim gekommen. Wir empfehlen trotz allem, die Eltern zu informieren. Wäre doch blöd, wenn die auf einmal so eine Mahnung zu Gesicht bekommen, oder?



Naja, meine Eltern sind sehr religiös und wenn sie dann herausfinden, dass ihr Sohn einer "Strip" Seite angeblich Geld schuldet... will gar nicht wissen was dann passiert! Wäre es so ne Spiele Seite oder kostenlose Downloadseite: kein Problem. Aber ne "sex-sell" seite oO

Werde sie natürlich aufklären, wenn die mahnung kommen sollte...

Wenn ich den Herrn "Katzenjens" verstanden habe, soll ich die Emails ignorieren und falls ein Mahnung vom Gericht kommt, das passende Kästchen ankreuzen und gut ist.


----------



## jupp11 (1 September 2008)

*AW: Hasimaus.de*



Scofield schrieb:


> und falls ein Mahnung vom Gericht kommt, das passende Kästchen ankreuzen und gut ist.


vorher fallen  Ostern und  Weihnachten auf einen Tag


----------



## famw (2 September 2008)

*AW: Hasimaus.de*

_[ bekanntes  Mahnungsmüllschreiben mit persönlichen Daten gelöscht Modinfo ]_

Frag mich warum ich das nicht ber post bekomme lach muß ich dem anerkenung schenken ?


----------



## famw (2 September 2008)

*AW: Hasimaus.de*

hab mal nacgesehn ger anwald hat sogar eine internet seite !


----------



## Niclas (2 September 2008)

*AW: Hasimaus.de*

Kannst du auch so schreiben, dass man es versteht?


----------



## wahlhesse (2 September 2008)

*AW: Hasimaus.de*



famw schrieb:


> hab mal nacgesehn ger anwald hat sogar eine internet seite !



Na und? :scherzkeks:
Ändert das irgendetwas an der Geschichte?
Warum schreibt der Anwalt wohl nur per EMail?
Weil er keine vollständige Adresse hat.
Und solange ihr ihm die nicht gebt, bleibt es auch so. 
http://www.computerbetrug.de/sicher...nd-vertragsfallen/drohung-mit-der-ip-adresse/
Davon abgesehen, nicht überall, wo Rechtsanwalt draufsteht ist auch Rechtsanwalt drin. 

Ohne in verbotene Rechtsberatung abzugleiten bleibt nur übrig den Thread hier zu lesen und, falls minderjährig, die Eltern einzuweihen. Alle anderen Aktionen sollte man sich tunlichst vorher genau überlegen.

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## katzenjens (2 September 2008)

*AW: Hasimaus.de*

Hallo,

dieser Anbieter lockt hauptsächlich Minderjährige an. Das erklärt auch die Rechtschreibung einiger Opfer. Ich habe mich hier genauer zu dem Thema geäussert. Es gibt halt "Geschäftsleute", welche recht gewissenlos sind. Strafrechtliche Grauzone, zivilrechtlich zweifelhaft, moralisch unterste Schublade...
Aber halt nicht explizit verboten :wall: . Wie soll man das den Betroffenen klar verständlich machen?

Viele Grüße,
Jens


----------



## Scofield (4 September 2008)

*AW: Hasimaus.de*

[......]


Die gemeinsamen Bemühungen aller, die Abzocker bekämpfen, haben einen ersten Teilerfolg gebracht: Die Domain Hasimaus.de ist offline. Das geschah wohl deswegen, weil der üble Ruf der Seite ihnen nur noch Verarschungsanmeldungen eingebracht hat. Wie man in den verschiedenen Foren zu dem Thema lesen kann, muss wohl allein der Betreiber der Seite, [....], mittlerweile tausende Male selbst von anderen angemeldet worden sein.

Leider bedeutet dies aber nicht das Ende der Abzocke von seiten der Firma Payball. Die Seite wurde, mit leicht verändertem Layout, unter einem anderen Namen neu veröffentlicht: [noparse]http://www.mandys-show.de[/noparse] . Dort wird nun in vergrößerter Form auf die Kostenpflichtigkeit der Seite hingewiesen, des weiteren wurde mir zugetragen, dass es eine neue Welle von verlogenen Werbespams in Chatrooms gab. Wieder wird mit einer *kostenlosen privaten Webcam* geworben.#

Quelle:[.......]


----------



## Teleton (4 September 2008)

*AW: Hasimaus.de*



Scofield schrieb:


> [......]. Dort wird nun in vergrößerter Form auf die Kostenpflichtigkeit der Seite hingewiesen,


Nöö, da steht 





> Die 48 Stunden Webcam Show kostet 59 Euro incl. Mwst.


 Aus welchem Grund soll diese Werbung für eine Show etwas mit dem Button "Meine Webcam starten" zu tun haben?


----------



## west-soldier (8 September 2008)

*AW: Hasimaus.de*

Hallo,

habe mich auch bei hasimaus angemeldet, und rechnungen erhalten, aber nicht gelesen.

aber als ich heute in meinem emailbox schaute, sah ich eine email von einem anwalt, mir wurde heiss und ich bekam ein starken schock!


Was soll ich machen habe diese beiträge/videos angeschaut. die hier gepostet wurden.

Bin 15 jahre alt! 

achja der anwalt meinte ich bekäme eine anzeige! 

Bitte um schnelle rückmeldungg!!!!!!


----------



## jupp11 (8 September 2008)

*AW: Hasimaus.de*



west-soldier schrieb:


> achja der anwalt meinte ich bekäme eine anzeige!


welcher Anwalt?


----------



## sascha (8 September 2008)

*AW: Hasimaus.de*



> Bin 15 jahre alt!



Sollte dich nicht daran hindern, sich hier einzulesen.


----------



## west-soldier (8 September 2008)

*AW: Hasimaus.de*

so ein anwalt von payment.

_____


was meinst du damit mit nicht daran hindern?


----------



## dvill (8 September 2008)

*AW: Hasimaus.de*

Wenn alles stimmen würde, was in unaufgefordert eintreffendem Mailmüll bei mir stand, wäre ich längst Milliardär. 

Unaufgefordert eintreffender Mailmüll ist unerheblich, egal, ob der Absender der Kaiser von China oder ein Anwalt zu sein behauptet.


----------



## sascha (8 September 2008)

*AW: Hasimaus.de*



> was meinst du damit mit nicht daran hindern?



Dass hier bereits alles zum Thema geschrieben, was du zu dieser Seite und den Rechnungen wissen musst. Die Bitte um "schnelle rückmeldungg" ist also eigentlich völlig unnötig, ein "Schock" völlig überflüssig.

Davon abgesehen kannst du mir das Schreiben dieses "Anwalts" aber gerne mal als PN schicken. Das würde mich wirklich mal interessieren.


----------



## west-soldier (9 September 2008)

*AW: Hasimaus.de*

__

ich habe Davor schiss!

was nun?


----------



## wahlhesse (9 September 2008)

*AW: Hasimaus.de*

Lieber west-soldier,

da Du vermutlich noch minderjährig bist und die Hilfe hier nicht verstehen kannst, wende Dich vertrauensvoll an Deine Eltern und zeige Ihnen diese Seite. Sie werden Dir nicht den Kopf abreissen. Die Masche ist bekannt und man muss keine Angst haben.

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## west-soldier (9 September 2008)

*AW: Hasimaus.de*



wahlhesse schrieb:


> Lieber west-soldier,
> 
> da Du vermutlich noch minderjährig bist und die Hilfe hier nicht verstehen kannst, wende Dich vertrauensvoll an Deine Eltern und zeige Ihnen diese Seite. Sie werden Dir nicht den Kopf abreissen. Die Masche ist bekannt und man muss keine Angst haben.
> 
> ...




Hallo,

meine eltern sprechen und verstehn sehr schlecht deutsch.
ich kann das ihnen nur auf meiner sprache übersetzen!

können Sie mir sagen, Ob ich zahlen MUSS oder ist das eine [ edit ] seite?
Ich wäre ihnen unendlich dankbar!


----------



## Teleton (9 September 2008)

*AW: Hasimaus.de*

Hallo West-soldier,
wir dürfen Dir diese konkrete Frage aufgrund des Rechtsdienstleistungsgesetzes nicht antworten.
Wenn Du Deinen Eltern nichts sagen möchtest (obwohl ich Dir auch anrate mit ihnen zu reden), versuche es doch mal bei der nächstgelegenen Verbraucherzentrale. Die dürfen individuell rechtsberaten, die Preise liegen (zumindest in meinem Bundesland) im Taschengeldbereich. Wenn Du wenig Kohle hast bekommst Du möglicherweise sogar Ermässigung.


----------



## Ernie71 (11 September 2008)

*AW: Hasimaus.de*

Habe eine eMail mit der Forderung von diesem Anwalt [ edit] bekommen. Da er behauptet, die Seite Hasimaus "anwaltlich geprüft" zu haben, muss er als Anwalt auch wissen, dass die Forderung entsprechend ständiger Rechtsprechung haltlos ist. Preisangaben im kleingedruckten sind nichtig, eine einfache, beliebige eMail-Adresse, die ohne double-opt-in-Bestätigung als Rechnungsempfänger vom Mandanten des Anwalts akzeptiert wird, wiederspricht jedem sinnvollen Vorgehen eines ordentlichen Kaufmannes. Dennoch will der Anwalt die Forderung unter zivil- und strafrechtlichen Drohungen durchsetzen.

Ich habe daher gegen diesen erstaunlichen Anwalt Beschwerde bei der Anwaltskammer Brandenburg eingelegt, da er dem Berufsstand mit solchen Aktionen massiv schadet. Ich hoffe es tun mir viele nach.


----------



## jupp11 (11 September 2008)

*AW: Hasimaus.de*



Ernie71 schrieb:


> Da er behauptet, die Seite Hasimaus "anwaltlich geprüft" zu haben,


Was das sein soll, weiß er vermutlich nicht mal selber, außer dass eine  völlig 
sinnentleerte dämliche Phrase ist, Kasperletheater eben.


----------



## Ernie71 (11 September 2008)

*AW: Hasimaus.de*

Eben, und ich hoffe daher, dass eine Anwaltskammer solsche schwarzen Schafe wie diesen RA F.M. abwatscht.


----------



## MobiDick (17 September 2008)

*mandys-show.de*

Hallo,

hab seit dem 9.9.08 Post von denen bekommen, war aber garnicht auf deren Seite und hab mich auch nie angemeldet! Da ich mehrere emails bekommen habe, hab ich die wegen Betrug angezeigt.


----------



## Ernie71 (17 September 2008)

*AW: Hasimaus.de*

Eine Betrugsanzeige kann man machen, wobei das Verfahren regelmäßig mangels Beweisen eingestelt wird.

Es geht sogar soweit, dass die Staatsanwaltschaft Darmstadt in einem ähnlichen Fall monierte, dass die Opfer ihre Festplatten nicht zur Untersuchung zur Verfügung stellten, d.h. man kommt ggf. selbst sogar mit dem Gesetz in Konflikt, wenn man Anzeige erstattet, aber dann seine Festplatte nicht rausrückt :scherzkeks: :wall:

Da diese Seite auf ein double-opt-in verzichtet und jede beliebige eMail-Adresse akzeptiert wird, wäre wohl eher auf zivilrechtlichem Weg eine Abmahnung angebracht, wenn man von denen belästigt wird.


----------



## MobiDick (18 September 2008)

*AW: Mandys-show.de*

Ich bin ganz erstaunt, garkeine Email von denen heute erhalten, sonst waren es gleich 3 pro Tag.....
Mit der Abmahnung, das ist auch ne Idee, werd sowas machen sofern ich nochmals ne email erhalte.


----------



## Ernie71 (18 September 2008)

*AW: Hasimaus.de*

Ja, die Abmahnung muss aber in die Richtung gehen, dass es als unverlangte Werbung aufgefasst wird, mit der man auf die Seite gelockt werden soll. Ein findiger Anwalt sollte versuchen, so zu argumentieren und nach §§ 1004, 823 I BGB Unterlassung verlangen, und eine dicke Rechnung dazulegen.


----------



## mario98617 (27 September 2008)

*AW: Hasimaus.de*

so noch mal ein paar grundsätzliche sachen zu der [ edit]  von [Nutzlosanbieter] (soll keine Rechtsberatung sein/ ersetzen - nur Tipps wie ich es getan habe) 

Was soll ich tun wenn ich eine Rechnung von [Nutzlosanbieter] erhalten habe?

Prüfe ob du dich versehentlich auf dieser Seite angemeldet hast. Sofern du minderjährig bist ist dieser Vertrag eh nicht rechtskräftig. Solltest du über 18 sein und wurdest durch das angebot geblendet ist dies eine "arglistige täuschung" in meinen augen.

[Nutzlosanbieter] akzeptiert meinen Widerspruch nicht - was nun?

Die [Nutzlosanbieter]. werden nie einen widerspruch akzeptieren - du wirst eine Standard Mail erhalten von denen. du kannst dich dumm und fusslig schreiben es wird immer das gleiche kommen. also lass dich dadurch nicht einschüchtern.

Die drohen mit Anzeige usw!

Mir ist bis jetzt kein fall bekannt dass jemand angezeigt wurde. Stell dir die Frage: Wieso sollten [ edit]  Anzeige erstatten und somit vielleicht verlieren? Das sind Drohungen um dich einzuschüchtern.

Die Bomben mich mit Mahnungen voll?

Ein klarer Fall für den "Löschen" Knopf in deinen Postfach. Das sind alles plumbe drohungen.

Die wollen meine IP zurückverfolge lassen?

Haha , lange net mehr so gelacht. Sowas kann nur erfolgen durch Anordnung eines Staatsanwaltes. 

Sollte ich einen Anwalt einschalten?

Ich würde soetwas nur machen wenn ein Mahnbescheid vorliegt. Aber ohne Adresse geht ja nix ^^ da müssen se dich erst anzeigen - und das passiert in 99,99 % der fälle eh net. Also mit deiner IP Adresse können die alleine nichts anfangen^^

Noch ein paar kleine Tipps:

... nehme dir die Emails nicht zu herzen und lass dich auf keinen fall bewegen zu zahlen. 
... schicke einen Widerspruch mit den Tatsachen (z.B. Minderjährig, Arglistige Täuschung) wie sie sind. Mach das damit die net behaupten können du hättest net reagiert. alles folgende ein fall für den papierkorb.
... gebe niemals deine Adresse an!!!!!!!!
... lasse dich niemals auf eine Ratenzahlung etc ein (wenn die sp*nner bald mal auf soetwas kommen sollten wie gewisse andere [ edit]  )

vielleicht konnte ich damit einigen Betroffenen etwas Mut verleihen und das schlechte gewissen nehmen ^^. wie gesagt, sind nur tipps.

lg mario


----------



## Captain Picard (27 September 2008)

*AW: Hasimaus.de*

fairerweise hättest du die Quelle deiner Erkenntnisse nennen können: 


YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.


----------



## mario98617 (27 September 2008)

*AW: Hasimaus.de*

Entschuldigung ^^ die Infos habe ich aus verschiedenen Foren zusammengetragen und spreche teilweise aus eigener Erfahrung


----------



## Captain Picard (27 September 2008)

*AW: Hasimaus.de*

[ir]

So furchtbar viel Neues  ist da nicht dabei verglichen mit unseren Standardinformationen

 [/ir]

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...chnung-mahnung-mahnbescheid-inkassobrief.html

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html

IP-Adresse nur - und nur - für Strafverfolger | Augsblog.de
Die haben meine IP-Adresse | Augsblog.de


außerdem begibst du dich mit solch  direkten Ratschlägen in gefährliche Nähe zu unerlaubter Rechtsberatung.

Wundere mich eh, dass dein Posting nicht mehr editiert wurde


----------



## Chmille (1 Oktober 2008)

*Abzocke im Internet*

Servus
Mir ist heute etwas unangenehmes passiert. Und zwar bin ich während des surfens auf eine Seite gestoßen auf der ein Mädel anbietet, sich vor der webcam auszuziehen, wenn man ihren link an mehrere Bekannte per E-mail, icq usw. verschickt! klickt man nun auf so einen link, der einem z.B. von einem Bekannten (wie in meinem Fall) zugeschickt wurde, öffnet sich ein 2.tes Fenster in dem man seine E-mail Adresse und sein Geburtsdatum angeben soll!..Naiv und dumm wie ich bin habe ich natürlich 1.Die richtigen daten angegeben und 2. die seite nicht komplett angeschaut und 3.mir die AGBS net durchgelesen und einfach alles bestätigt! nachdem ich dann ein passwort angezeigt bekommen habe, habe ich gesehen das oben auf der Seite (auf der auch die eingabefelder für e-mail und so waren)..Stand das der Webcamservice 59€ für 48 Stunden kosten würde(Was fürn Webcamservice dachte ich mir!)..nun hab ich mir mal die Seite und die AGBs genauer durchgelesen besonder das Widerrufrecht!

*Allgemeine Geschäftsbedingungen*
*§ 1 Geltungsbereich*


*Die nachstehenden Allgemeine Geschäftsbedingungen sind Bestandteil jedes Vertrages *
*zwischen der Firma: *

*XXX*
*XXX*
*XXX *
*XXX *

*(im folgenden: "Dienstleister"), und dem Kunden. *

*Der Dienstleister erbringt seine Dienste ausschließlich auf der Grundlage dieser *
*Allgemeinen Geschäftsbedingungen. *


*§ 2 Vertragsschluss *

*Die auf der Internetseite *http://www.***.de* verbreiteten Informationen stellen eine *
*Aufforderung zur Abgabe eines Angebots dar. *
*Der Kunde gibt sein Angebot für die Nutzung der kostenpflichtigen Inhalte auf der *
*Internetseite *http://www.***.de* ab, in dem er seine eMail-Adresse in das auf der *
*Anmeldeseite von *http://www.***.de* vorgehaltene Anmeldeformular einträgt *
*("Meine Webcam starten") und seine Anmeldung auf elektronischem Wege über das*
*Internet an den Dienstleister übermittelt. *


*§ 3 Vertragsleistungen*

*Vertragsgegenstand ist das Zurverfügungstellen der verschiedenen *
*Dienstleistungselemente und kostenpflichtigen Inhalte im Privaten Bereich auf *
*der Internetseite xxx.de für 48 Stunden am Stück (zwei Tage). *
*Der Kunde kann sich in dem privaten Bereich von xxx.de eine Webcam Stream, *
*sowie private Bilder und Videos ansehen und nutzen.*
*Bei dem gezeigten Webcam Stream kann es sich um eine Live Übertragung oder um *
*ein aufgenommenes Video handeln.*
*Bei den gezeigten Erotikaufnahmen handelt es sich um nicht jugendgefährdende Inhalte.*


*§ 4 Pflichten und Obliegenheiten des Kunden*

*Im Rahmen der Anmeldung (§ 2 Abs. 2) hat der Kunde alle vertragsrelevanten Daten *
*(§ 2 Abs. 2) vollständig und wahrheitsgemäß anzugeben. Änderungen sind dem *
*Dienstleister unverzüglich mitzuteilen. Der Kunde ist verpflichtet, die ihm vom Anbieter *
*mitgeteilten persönlichen Zugangsdaten (insbesondere Login-Kennungen und *
*Passwörter) vor dem Zugriff Dritter zu schützen. Bei unberechtigter Nutzung durch *
*dritte Personen haftet der Kunde für einen eventuellen Missbrauch bis zu dem *
*Zeitpunkt, zu dem er den Dienstleister schriftlich oder telefonisch zur Sperrung *
*aufgefordert hat. Vorgenanntes gilt nicht, sofern der Zugriff oder Missbrauch ohne *
*Verschulden des Kunden erfolgt sind. *


*§ 5 Widerrufsrecht*

*Der Kunde kann, sofern er Verbraucher im Sinne des § 13 BGB ist, die *
*Vertragserklärung innerhalb von zwei Wochen ohne Angabe von Gründen in *
*Textform (z.B. Brief, Fax, E-Mail) widerrufen. Die Frist beginnt frühestens mit *
*Erhalt dieser Belehrung. Zur Wahrung der Widerrufsfrist genügt die rechtzeitige *
*Absendung des Widerrufs. Der Widerruf ist zu richten an: *

*xxx*
*xxx *
*xxx*
*xxx*

*oder per E-Mail an: xxx.de *
*oder per Fax an: xxx *
*Das Widerrufsrecht des Kunden erlischt vorzeitig, wenn der Dienstleister mit der *
*Ausführung der Dienstleistung mit ausdrücklicher Zustimmung des Kunden vor Ende *
*der Widerrufsfrist begonnen hat oder der Kunde diese selbst veranlasst hat. *
*Im Falle eines wirksamen Widerrufs sind die beiderseits empfangenen Leistungen *
*zurückzugewähren und ggf. gezogene Nutzungen (z.B. Zinsen) herauszugeben. *
*Kann der Kunde die vom Dienstleister empfangene Leistung ganz oder teilweise nicht *
*oder nur in verschlechtertem Zustand zurückgewähren, muss er dem Dienstleister *
*insoweit ggf. Wertersatz leisten. Verpflichtungen zur Erstattung von Zahlungen hat *
*der Kunde innerhalb von 30 Tagen nach Absendung seiner Widerrufserklärung *
*zu erfüllen. *


*§ 6 Preise und Zahlungsbedingungen *

*Das Entgelt für die Nutzung der Dienstleistung beträgt einmalig neunundfünfzig *
*(59) Euro inkl. der Mehrwertsteuer in der jeweiligen gesetzlichen Höhe. *
*Der Rechnungsbetrag muss spätestens am siebten Tag nach Zugang der Rechnung *
*auf dem in der Rechnung angegebenen Konto gutgeschrieben worden sein. Bei *
*schuldhafter Verzögerung ist der Dienstleister berechtigt, den durch den Verzug *
*verursachten Schaden vom Kunden ersetzt zu verlangen. *
*Preise auf der Rechnung sind, soweit nicht ausdrücklich etwas anderes *
*ausgewiesen ist, stets Endpreise inkl. der Mehrwertsteuer in der jeweiligen *
*gesetzlichen Höhe. *


*§ 7 Zahlungsverzug / Zurückbehaltungsrecht und Aufrechnung*

*Kommt der Kunde in Zahlungsverzug, ist der Dienstleister berechtigt, die geschuldete *
*Leistung zu verweigern, bis der Kunde die vertraglich vereinbarten Entgelte gezahlt hat. *
*Das Recht des Dienstleisters zur Geltendmachung von Schadensersatz und das Recht *
*der außerordentlichen Kündigung des Vertrages bleiben hiervon unberührt. *
*Bei Zahlungsverzug ist der Gesamtbetrag für die Restlaufzeit des Vertrages sofort *
*in voller Höhe fällig, sofern der Kunde den geschuldeten Betrag trotz einer weiteren *
*Zahlungsaufforderung des Dienstleisters nicht leistet. *
*Die Aufrechnung und die Ausübung des Zurückbehaltungsrechts gegen Forderungen *
*des Dienstleisters ist dem Kunden nur gestattet, wenn die Forderung des Kunden *
*vom Dienstleister nicht bestritten wird oder sie rechtskräftig festgestellt ist. *

*§ 12 Anwendbares Recht / Schlussbestimmungen*

*Der Dienstleister ist zu jeder Zeit zu einer Änderung der Allgemeinen *
*Geschäftsbedingungen berechtigt. Der Dienstleister wird Änderungen mit einer *
*angemessenen Frist ankündigen. Der Kunde hat das Recht, der Änderung zu *
*widersprechen. Widerspricht er den geänderten Bedingungen nicht innerhalb eines *
*Monats nach Bekanntgabe, so werden diese Vertragsbestandteil, sofern der *
*Dienstleister den Kunden auf die Folgen der Nichteinlegung des Widerspruchs *
*mit Ankündigung der Änderung der Allgemeinen Geschäftsbedingungen ausdrücklich *
*hingewiesen hat.Im Falle des Widerspruchs ist der Dienstleister berechtigt, den *
*Vertrag zu dem Zeitpunkt zu kündigen, an dem die geänderten oder ergänzenden *
*Geschäftsbedingungen in Kraft treten sollen. Sollten einzelne Bestimmungen des *
*Vertrages einschließlich dieser Regelungen ganz oder teilweise unwirksam sein oder *
*werden, oder sollte der Vertrag eine Regelungslücke enthalten, bleibt die Wirksamkeit *
*der übrigen Bestimmungen oder Teile solcher Bestimmungen unberührt. Anstelle der *
*unwirksamen oder fehlenden Bestimmungen treten die jeweiligen *
*gesetzlichen Regelungen.*


Da ich nun so geschockt war, habe ich mich an das oben genannte Widerrufsrecht gehalten und denen eine E-mail mit folgenden inhalt geschrieben: 

*Da ich ein Verbraucher im Sinne des § 13 BGB bin, möchte ich hiermit (diese E-mail) von meinem Widerrufsrecht gebrauch machen und fristgerecht von meinem mit ihnen geschlossenen Vertrag, sofern vorhanden, zurücktreten!*

*Bitte um Bestätigung*

*MfG XXX*

Ja ich habe meinen echten Namen angegeben! (Wäre ich eher auf die Idee gekommen mal in Foren nach ähnlichen Fällen zu suchen hätte ich das nach neustem Infostand sicherlich nicht gemacht! aber ich kanns jetzt auch net mehr ändern)..Desweiteren habe ich in einem Forum erfahren..Das das oben genannte Widerrufsrecht aufgrund dieser Textpassage.. 

*Das Widerrufsrecht des Kunden erlischt vorzeitig, wenn der Dienstleister mit der *
*Ausführung der Dienstleistung mit ausdrücklicher Zustimmung des Kunden vor Ende *
*der Widerrufsfrist begonnen hat oder der Kunde diese selbst veranlasst hat. *

......Schwachsinn ist, da der vertrag ja bereits nach bestätigung der adresse und so, in kraft getreten ist!..

Aktueller Stand ist daher, die haben meine IP, meine E-Mail Adresse, mein Geburtsdatum und meinen Namen!..Desweiteren muss ich eingestehen, das die "Erwähnung der Kosten für diese Nutzung" gar nicht so versteckt waren und man sie bei genauerem hinsehen durchaus hätte sehen können!..was ich natürlich nicht gemacht habe!..

Alles Großer, Mist!..Muss dazu sagen das ich über 18 bin!..macht die sache auch nicht besser!..habe zwar noch keine Rechnungt von denen bekommen!..aber so wie ich das in anderen foren gelesen habe kommt die Post wenn auch erst so nach 3-4 tagen per -E-mail versteht sich... *Habe auch gelesen das es bestimmte vorraussetzungen für einen Vertrag gibt wie z.B. die Auswahl der Zahlungsart, nach Abschluss des Vertrages. Diese ist net erschienen! ist der Vertrag jetzt trotzdem gültig!.. *Wenn ich post bekommen sollte werde ich natürlich nicht reagieren (das weiß ich ja inzwischen)..Trotzdem würde ich mich freuen wenn ihr mir sagen könntet *wie ich mich in meinem verhalten sollte*!..Wie gesagt ich bin *ÜBER 18 und so versteckt war die Kostenerwähnung nicht!*.. 

Darf ich eigentlich in diesem Forum den Namen der Firma nennen, das würde die Sache einfacher machen! oder kriegt das Forum dann möglicherweise ärger?, habe den jetzt mal vorsichtshalber weg gelassen!.. Aber wenns Ok ist kann man da ja auch konkret drüber reden! ..wie gesagt ist mir alles sehr unangenehm!:wall:

Kann man z.B. in solchen Fällen wiederspruch einlegen?

Wenn sich jemand die Mühe machen würde und mir antworten würde wäre ich Ihm sehr dankbar!

MfG Chmille


----------



## Reducal (2 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Abzocke im Internet*



Chmille schrieb:


> ...nicht reagieren (das weiß ich ja inzwischen)..Trotzdem würde ich mich freuen wenn ihr mir sagen könntet wie ich mich in meinem verhalten sollte!..


Rechtsberatung im Einzelfall ist hier unzulässig. Wie du reagieren könntest, beantwortest du dir bereits im selben Satz selbst.

[...]


----------



## dvill (2 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Hasimaus.de*

Tut mir leid, aber das darf so nicht stehen bleiben. Wie kann man bitte mit so viel Forumserfahrung Hilfesuchende mit überflüssigem Rechtspalaver so direkt in die Angstfalle treiben wollen?

Wer hier so fragt, ist verunsichert und kann die Situation rechtlich nicht beurteilen. Natürlich entscheiden Gerichte über strittige Rechtsfragen. Das weiß jeder. Das muss man hier nicht als neue Erkenntnis schreiben.

Wir alle leben mit dem Risiko, vom Blitz erschlagen zu werden. Die Statistik belegt das als reale Gefahr. Trotzdem sollten wir nicht im Angstschweiß auf dem sicheren Sofa verharren.

Bis heute ist kein einziger Fall bekannt, dass ein durch Forderungen aus Kostenfallen Belästigter vor Gericht real zur Zahlung gezwungen worden wäre. Punkt. Die Gefahr, vom Blitz erschlagen zu werden, ist größer.

Also:

1) Das lesen:
Internetfallen: Rechnung, Mahnung, Mahnbescheid, Inkassobrief - Computerbetrug.de und Dialerschutz.de

2) Das schauen:
YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.

3) Nicht in unbegründete Angstzustände treiben lassen.


----------



## Chmille (2 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Hasimaus.de*

Bei der seite handelt es sich um die seite mein-nacktes-privatvideo.net aber ist wie es aussieht die gleiche Firma wie auch bei hasimaus und auch die Mandy ist dort vorhanden!(vielleicht ne neuere Version! 
*Gibt es nicht irgendein allgemeines Widerufsrecht mit dem man von abgeschlossenen Verträge, innerhalb einer bestimmten Frist zurücktreten kann?*


----------



## Wembley (2 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Hasimaus.de*



Chmille schrieb:


> *Gibt es nicht irgendein allgemeines Widerufsrecht mit dem man von abgeschlossenen Verträge, innerhalb einer bestimmten Frist zurücktreten kann?*


Es gibt ganz allgemein gesehen bei Verträgen nicht nur ein Widerrufsrecht, sondern z. B. auch die Anfechtung (des Vertrages) bzw. den Widerspruch, d. h. man erkennt den Vertrag einfach nicht an, wenn man davon ausgeht, dass es nun einmal keiner ist. Das nur als allgemeine Anmerkungen. Inwieweit man mit denen überhaupt in Kontakt treten soll, ist eine andere Frage.

Wie man sieht, scheint das zu reichen, denn die Anbieter scheuen sich ja, dies gerichtlich durchzusetzen.

Nähere hoch interessante Infos dazu findest du hier:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...ne-abos-vertragsfallen-versteckte-kosten.html


----------



## TheRealOne (26 Oktober 2008)

*United Payment Limited - Zahlung?!*

Hallo an alle,

ich habe mich dummerweise auf   [noparse]http://www.pyjamagirls.de/[/noparse]
eingelogged.

Einen Tag später kam eine Mail mit einer Rechnung in Höhe von 59€. Ich war mir  nicht bewusst einen Vertrag abgeschlossen zu haben. Habe daraufhin gleich eine Widerruf-Mail geschrieben.

Hier alle Mails die ich erhalten habe :

[/FONT]    





> Hallo,
> 
> Du hast dich erfolgreich freigeschalten.
> Um nun zu unserer Pyjama Party zu gelangen, brauchst du nur auf den folgenden Link klicken und erhälst dann auch dein Passwort für unseren Privaten Bereich.
> ...


2 Tage später kam die folgende Mail.



> U n i t e d    P a y m e n t    L i m i t e d
> Am Buchhorst 34, 14478 Potsdam
> 
> E-Mail:[email protected]
> ...


darauf hin habe ich sofort widerrufen und dann wurde mir das folgende geschickt : 



> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> 
> Sie können diesen Vertrag nicht widerrufen, da Sie die Leistung schon in Anspruch genommen haben.
> 
> ...


_*Was würdet ihr tun?!?!? Zahlen nicht zahlen? Ich weiß net weiter...
Habe mir das im Forum schon alles durchgelesen und es scheint so als wenn man das net zahlen sollte...

würde aber gerne noch andere meinungen hören...

MfG!
*_

_[Gefährdende Links und identifizierbare Angaben entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## dvill (26 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Hasimaus.de*

Jetzt wird der Weltmarkt erobert: home1.jennyshow.net

Ich bin gespannt, ob die Bürger anderer Länder mit diesem Schwachsinn in ausreichend Zahlungsangst gepresst werden können.

Hier sind zwei "Treffer" http://forums.gametrailers.com/showpost.php?p=15624288&postcount=17

http://www.jeuxvideo.com/forums/1-50-19673283-1-0-1-0-peur-lettre-ma-nue-video.htm

http://www.ukdata.com/creditreports/viewCompanyDetails.do?companyId=06689918


----------



## cicojaka (26 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Hasimaus.de*

German Bauernfänger starting international website - The Scream!


----------



## Aka-Aka (26 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Hasimaus.de*

nicoleshow.net gibt es auch - en francais

Le show sur la webcam coûte 59 EUR pour 48 heures.

vivianshow.net gibt es nicht


----------



## Aka-Aka (26 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Hasimaus.de*

andere Länder, andere Anschrift, selbes Mädel, anderer Name
[ooops]


----------



## TheRealOne (26 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Hasimaus.de*

also bleibt alles beim alten...

rechnung ignorieren und abwarten und nicht verrückt machen lassen!?

Hab nun auch alles durchgelesen ... widerruf habe ich schon eingelegt...

ist es noch sinnvoll einen wiederspruch einzulegen und meine ip erneut per mail zu übermitteln?! oder sein lassen?!

widerruf sollte genügen oder?!


----------



## TheRealOne (26 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Hasimaus.de*

achso noch was zu dem thema...



> Da Sie nachweislich am 22.10.2008 **:**:** Uhr den privaten Bereich von Pyjamagirls.de betreten haben , ( 22.10.2008 **:**:** Uhr ) wurde die Dienstleistung in Anspruch genommen und kann somit von Ihnen auch nicht wieder zurückerstattet werden.
> 
> Wir schickten Ihnen zur Absicherung, das niemand unwissentlich diesen Dienst in Anspruch nimmt, eine Bestätigungs - E-Mail in dem Sie durch anklicken des Bestätigung Links das softerotische Angebot freigeschaltet haben.
> 
> ...



das ist das einzige was mich stutzig macht...da ich ja dumm wie ich war auch in dem internen bereich war -.-

ändert sich dadurch was?!


----------



## wahlhesse (26 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Hasimaus.de*



TheRealOne schrieb:


> ist es noch sinnvoll einen wiederspruch einzulegen und meine ip erneut per mail zu übermitteln?! oder sein lassen?!



Die Frage meinst Du hoffentlich nicht ernst?! :wall:

LESEN!
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html

Rechtsberatung im Einzelfall wirst Du hier nicht bekommen, weil es nicht erlaubt ist.

Aber nach Sichtung der Links sollte klar sein was Sache ist.

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## Wembley (26 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Hasimaus.de*



TheRealOne schrieb:


> nicht verrückt machen lassen!?


Genauso ist es. 
BTW: Widerruf und Widerspruch sind zwei verschiedene Dinge. Aber was das Reagieren oder Nichtreagieren betrifft, gibt es hier eine hervorragende Zusammenfassung von jemandem, der sich da wirklich auskennt.

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html

Also keine Panik aufkommen lassen. Es gibt Schöneres und Sinnvolleres auf der Welt, als mit denen zu kommunizieren. 

Edit: Wahlhesse war um zwölf Sekunden schneller. Aber doppelt hält ja bekanntlich besser.


----------



## katzenjens (26 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Hasimaus.de*

Das ist alles alter Wein in neuen Schläuchen.

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=defSl7Rvbgg

Viele Grüße,
Jens


----------



## PyjamaOpfer (27 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Hasimaus.de*

Schönen guten Tag,
Ich bin den guten Freunden von Pyjamagirls zum Opfer gefallen.
Anders als andere hier habe ich den Mitgliederbereich jedoch nicht betreten. Das zugeschickte Passwort hat nie Verwendung gefunden.

Jedoch schreibt mir nun der[ edit] verein namens United Payments Ltd.:


> Sie können diesen Vertrag nicht widerrufen, da Sie die Leistung schon in Anspruch genommen haben.
> 
> Das Widerrufsrecht des Kunden erlischt vorzeitig, wenn der Dienstleister mit der Ausführung der
> Dienstleistung mit ausdrücklicher Zustimmung des Kunden vor Ende der Widerrufsfrist begonnen
> ...


Dies ist jedoch eine aus der Luft gegriffene Behauptung.
Zum Glück haben die Leute von mir nur meine Email-Adresse & IP und ich will dass das auch so bleibt.

Also weiter vorfahren wie hier so oft beschrieben und Mahnungen etc ignorieren?


----------



## PyjamaOpfer (27 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Hasimaus.de*

(Kein Edit Button?)

Also ich hab nochmal nachgeforscht und etwas davon gelesen, dass Arcor personenbezogene Daten bei Flatrates nicht speichert bzw. nur 7 Tage speichert 
Quelle:
	
	



```
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/85609/
```

Somit wären bei Ablauf der Zahlungsfrist bereits meine Verbindungsdaten gelöscht. Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, muss man sich ja nichtmal theoretisch vor einem Prozess fürchten, weil dann keine Chance mehr besteht die IP-Adresse zu personalisieren.
Eine aktuellere Meldung habe ich nicht mehr gefunden, daher vermute ich, dass keine Änderung vorgenommen wurde.

Ich hoffe das hilft einigen anderen Betroffenen ruhiger zu schlafen


----------



## webwatcher (27 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Hasimaus.de*



PyjamaOpfer schrieb:


> Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, muss man sich ja nichtmal theoretisch vor einem Prozess fürchten, weil dann keine Chance mehr besteht die IP-Adresse zu personalisieren.


IP-Adresse nur - und nur - für Strafverfolger | Augsblog.de
Die haben meine IP-Adresse | Augsblog.de

Für die dümmliche IP-Drohmär  rattert seit Jahren  die  Bartwickelmaschine


----------



## PyjamaOpfer (27 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Hasimaus.de*

Dass die Ltd. nicht an meine Daten kommt ist mir schon klar.
Nur frage ich mich ob die Meldung von Heise noch aktuell ist und ich das ganze richtig verstanden habe, weil wenn dem so ist, wäre ja nicht einmal für Strafverfolger eine Möglichkeit gegeben die IP nach einer Woche zuzuordnen.


----------



## webwatcher (27 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Hasimaus.de*



PyjamaOpfer schrieb:


> wäre ja nicht einmal für Strafverfolger eine Möglichkeit gegeben die IP nach einer Woche zuzuordnen.


Deswegen will der Bundesinnenminister ja auch sein Steckenpferd Vorratsdatenspeicherung 
durchsetzen. Bisher allerdings ohne  Erfolg.


----------



## TheRealOne (27 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Hasimaus.de*

Auszug aus Wikipedia :



> Am 11. März 2008 hat das Bundesverfassungsgericht auf Antrag der acht Erstbeschwerdeführer das Gesetz zur Massenspeicherung von Telefon- und Internetverbindungsdaten per einstweilige Anordnung stark eingeschränkt. Zwar wurde die Speicherpflicht für Kommunikationsunternehmen nicht ausgesetzt, die Verwendung der Daten durch Ermittlungsbehörden ist aber nur mit Genehmigung eines Ermittlungsrichters und im Zusammenhang mit schweren Straftaten möglich. Bevor auf die gesammelten Vorratsdaten zugegriffen werden kann, muss ein durch Tatsachen begründeter Verdacht vorliegen, und andere Ermittlungsmöglichkeiten müssen wesentlich erschwert oder aussichtslos sein. Zudem soll die Bundesregierung bis zum 1. September 2008 dem BVerfG über die praktischen Auswirkungen der Vorratsdatenspeicherung berichten. Die Hauptverhandlung zur Verfassungsbeschwerde ist somit nicht vor Ende 2008 zu erwarten.


----------



## webwatcher (27 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Hasimaus.de*

Selbst wenn es eine  Datenvorratsspeicherung  gäbe, wären die Nutzlosanbieter die letzten,  die es wagen würden damit zum Staatsanwalt zu laufen.  

IP-Adresse nur - und nur - für Strafverfolger | Augsblog.de
Die haben meine IP-Adresse | Augsblog.de

Würde vorschlagen das Thema Drohkeule IP Ausforschung zu beenden. Ist einzig und allein dazu gedacht unerfahrene Verbraucher zu verunsichern und zu  verängstigen und damit  zur Zahlung zu 
pressen.


----------



## On.kelz (28 Oktober 2008)

*AW: United Payment Limited - Zahlung?!*



TheRealOne schrieb:


> Hallo an alle,
> 
> ich habe mich dummerweise auf   Unsere nackte Pyjama Party
> _full quote gekürzt modaction _


Hallo an alle.
Bin neu hier und habe nur die Telefonnummer dieses "Anbieters" eingegeben und bin hier angekommen.
Somit habe ich mir das alles mal durchgelesen und nicht wirklich eine Antwort auf das oben geschriebene gesehen.
Ich habe das gleiche Problem, dass ich mich dummerweise angemeldet habe und auch mit dem Namen und dem vorgegebenen Passwort eingeloggt habe.
Somit tut mir bitte ein Gefallen und erklärt mir das bitte was ich machen soll.
Habe denen bisher geschrieben, dass sich sicherlich jemand anders mit meinem Namen angemeldet hat, da ich sehr oft, wie jetzt auch gerade, in der Schule online bin.

Somit wie gehe ich weiter vor?
Nicht mehr melden auf derartige Mails von denen?

Lg On.kelz (Neuling)


----------



## On.kelz (28 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Hasimaus.de*

Bezieht sich auf "The Real One" Antwort # 175


----------



## Antiscammer (28 Oktober 2008)

*AW: United Payment Limited - Zahlung?!*



On.kelz schrieb:


> Somit wie gehe ich weiter vor?
> Nicht mehr melden auf derartige Mails von denen?



Bitte mal nur die letzten 3 Seiten dieses Threads hier lesen. Es steht schon alles mehrfach da.


----------



## On.kelz (28 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Hasimaus.de*

Ok vielen Dank.
War mir nicht ganz sicher, dass man auch in dem Fall die Ruhe bewahren soll und sich nicht melden.


----------



## pyjama-opfer2 (2 November 2008)

*AW: Hasimaus.de*

hallo,

habe mich irrtümlich bei unsere-nackte-pyjama-party als über 18 jahre angemeldet(was ich aber nicht bin) und eine rechnung bekommen. Einige sagen ja, man solle den vertrag schriftlich widerrufen...was würdet ihr mir raten?

wenn widerruf, wie schreibt man einen solchen widerruf und was sollte er enthalten?!

lg


----------



## wahlhesse (2 November 2008)

*AW: Hasimaus.de*

Willst Du denen Deine Adresse mitteilen?! Neee, oder?
Weil über EMail oder IP bekommen die sie nicht raus.

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html

Davon abgesehen interessiert die es nicht die Bohne, was Du denen schreibst. Du bekommst weiterhin Drohmails. Muss Dich aber nicht stören, da die Drohungen reiner Unsinn sind. Gehe mal ein paar Seiten zurück, da sind die wichtigsten Links für Dich bzw. Deine Eltern nochmal.

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## chepeus (3 November 2008)

*Unsere nackte Pyjamaparty*



> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> 
> 
> Wir müssen Ihnen mitteilen, das wir bei unserer Anmeldung eine Frage nach Volljährigkeit stellen.
> ...



Ich weiß es ist schon oft jetzt gesagt worden nur eins habe ich bis jetzt noch nicht gesehen und zwar diese Mahnung kann vll. jemand aus Erfahrung mir behilflich sein? Und ich bin kein Elternteil sondern der Bruder! :wall: Ich hoffe jemand hat die selbe Mahnung schon bekommen.

Mfg Chepeus


----------



## sascha (3 November 2008)

*AW: Hasimaus.de*



> Ebenfalls weisen wir Sie auf § 1631 BGB Aufsichtspflicht und Personensorge hin. Eine Verletzung der Aufsichtspflicht Ihres Kindes kann weitreichende Konsequenzen in strafrechtlicher sowie in zivilrechtlicher Hinsicht nach sich ziehen.



:auslach:



> Unser Service ist rechtsgutachterlich geprüft.



Klar :rotfl:


> In diesem Falle, machen wir unsere Forderung geltend gegen den Anschlussinhaber des Internetzuganges, über den dieser Dienst erworben wurde.



Oder gegen das Christkind...



> Ihr Kind ist noch nicht voll geschäftsfähig , jedoch schon strafmündig (Jugendstrafrecht), wenn es bei der Anmeldung falsche Daten angegeben hat.



Was sonst... :scherzkeks:

Sonst noch was auf Lager???


----------



## chepeus (3 November 2008)

*AW: Hasimaus.de*

hmm.... also ja ne eig. nicht hoffe hab dich amüsiert xD:-D:roll:


----------



## sascha (3 November 2008)

*AW: Hasimaus.de*



chepeus schrieb:


> hmm.... also ja ne eig. nicht hoffe hab dich amüsiert xD:-D:roll:



Du weniger, du zitierst ja nur. 

Aber so viel gequirlten Unfug in einer Mail habe ich schon lange nicht mehr gelesen. Obwohl die Nutzlosbranche ja bekanntlich sehr einfallsreich ist wenn es darum geht, fragwürdige, bzw. nicht bestehende Forderungen mit eigenwilligen Behauptungen zu "unterlegen"...


----------



## webwatcher (3 November 2008)

*AW: Hasimaus.de*



chepeus schrieb:


> hoffe hab dich amüsiert xD:-D:roll:


Wenn du das Nutzlosgeschäft so lange ( seit drei Jahren ) verfolgst  wie wir,
kann man   über den Schwachsinn, der per Mail oder Brief  verbreitet wird, 
nur noch  je  nach momentaner Stimmung stöhnen oder sich lustig machen


----------



## dvill (4 November 2008)

*AW: Hasimaus.de*



sascha schrieb:


> Aber so viel gequirlten Unfug in einer Mail habe ich schon lange nicht mehr gelesen.


Wir hatte schon die Taschengeldbande, die den Schwachsinn auf neue Rekordhöhen hieven konnte. Die Hasimaus-Derivate toppen alles bisher Dagewesene.

Begleitend zu dem Angebotsmüll unterhält ein Irrer die Öffentlichkeit durch völlig schwachsinnigen Forenmüll, in dem von Hausdurchsuchungen und sogar Inhaftierungen die Rede ist. Hoffentlich wird dem lauten Ruf nach professioneller Hilfe bald Gehör geschenkt.


----------



## passer (4 November 2008)

*AW: Hasimaus.de*

Das lustige ist ja wenn man auf deren Drohmails antwortet, kommt auch eine Antwort, natürlich eine vorgefertigte . (Weil sie nicht gewillt sind zu zahlen, werden wird ....bla )

Ist aber lustig wenn man Bilder mit einem Hintern und einer Zunge hinschickt.:-D
Oder Bilder von diesen Berlichingen.


----------



## chepeus (4 November 2008)

*AW: Hasimaus.de*

Ja klar allein schon wenn sowas kommt also wenn ich geschrieben habe das ich der Bruder bin und dann kommt reden sie mit ihren Eltern.
Und wenn da dann steht Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren lol *totlach* ^^:-D


----------



## pyjama-opfer2 (4 November 2008)

*AW: Hasimaus.de*

ich hab mich lange nicht mehr so totgelacht wie gerade xDxDxD:
ich habe nämlich eine email adresse die lautet: [email protected](mein)-(name).de

und zwar habe ich eine erinnerungsmail bekommen:



> Wir erwarten innerhalb der Zahlungsfrist von 7 Tage eine Reaktion Ihrerseits, ansonsten müssen wir
> von einem Betrugsdelikt ausgehen und gegebenenfalls Strafanzeige gegen Unbekannt, mit der
> 
> IP Nummer: xx.xxx.xxx.xxx
> ...






 das ist ja wohl soo lächerlich xD


----------



## webwatcher (4 November 2008)

*AW: Hasimaus.de*



pyjama-opfer2 schrieb:


> das ist ja wohl soo lächerlich xD


so ist es: 

IP-Adresse nur - und nur - für Strafverfolger | Augsblog.de
Die haben meine IP-Adresse | Augsblog.de

Bekanntschaft mit der  Sta ist das letzte,  was die Herrschaften wünschen


----------



## pyjama-opfer2 (4 November 2008)

*AW: Hasimaus.de*

dann können die mich selber ja direkt nach meinen verbindungsdaten fragen xDxDxD


----------



## sascha (4 November 2008)

*AW: Hasimaus.de*

Sat1 Akte hat gerade berichtet...


----------



## webwatcher (4 November 2008)

*AW: Hasimaus.de*



sascha schrieb:


> Sat1 Akte hat gerade berichtet...



TV-Programm & Community


> Angemahnt und abkassiert - Wer mit der "Ein-Klick"-Masche reinlegt


----------



## Aka-Aka (4 November 2008)

*AW: Hasimaus.de*

Der angesprochene R* F* - war das nicht der hier?
[edit]


----------



## sascha (4 November 2008)

*AW: Hasimaus.de*



> Der angesprochene R* F* - war das nicht der hier?



Viel wichtiger ist, dass sich die Menschen nicht einschüchtern lassen von dem Schmu...


----------



## Aka-Aka (5 November 2008)

*AW: Hasimaus.de*

Damals wie heute richtig 
ich lösch das mal, es war mir halt nur noch gar nicht aufgefallen.


----------



## passer (5 November 2008)

*AW: Hasimaus.de*

Das ein ehemaliger DDR Staatsanwalt so fungiert, ist schon bezeichnend.

Aber leider wirft diese Art des Abziehens von eingeschüchterten Menschen viel Geld für diese xxx ab, und deswegen wird auch es in Zukunft solche Modelle geben.

Zuviele Zahlen, und das ist das Problem.
Damals bei den Dialern war das Geschäft noch einfacher, da hat einfach die DTAG das Inkasso übernommen.

Heute muß man es selber übernehmen, und das klappt nur mit brachialen Drohungen, denn selbst wenn die Rechnung berechtigt w ä r e, eine Straftat diese nicht zu bezahlen ist es deswegen noch lange nicht.


----------



## Heiko (5 November 2008)

*AW: Hasimaus.de*

Es zahlen zwar vermutlich immer noch zu viele, aber bestimmt deutlich weniger als früher. Insofern ist schon eine gute Entwicklung erkennbar.

Wir bleiben dran!


----------



## sascha (5 November 2008)

*AW: Hasimaus.de*



> Damals bei den Dialern war das Geschäft noch einfacher, da hat einfach die DTAG das Inkasso übernommen.



... bis der Gesetzgeber nach fünf Jahren reagierte, eine klare Preisangabe vorschrieb - und sofort Schluss war mit der Dialer-Abzocke.

Leider hat der vormalige Bundesverbraucherminister und jetzige bayerische Ministerpräsident Horst Seehofer (im Gegensatz zu seiner Vorgängerin) bei der Bekämpfung der Internet-Abzocke kläglich versagt. Daher die jetzige Situation, in der skrupelloses Gesindel nach Lust und Laune Verbraucher ungestört abzocken darf...


----------



## webwatcher (5 November 2008)

*AW: Hasimaus.de*



sascha schrieb:


> Leider hat der vormalige Bundesverbraucherminister und jetzige bayerische Ministerpräsident Horst Seehofer (im Gegensatz zu seiner Vorgängerin) bei der Bekämpfung der Internet-Abzocke kläglich versagt.


Unter Versagen versteht man üblicherweise  etwas versuchen, Fehler machen und dadurch das Ziel nicht erreichen. Außer ein paar   Lippenbekenntnisssen hat er aber nichts unternommen. 
Insofern hat er nicht versagt, sondern er wollte  schlicht nicht bzw war völlig unfähig.


----------



## Nicko1998 (5 November 2008)

*AW: Hasimaus.de*



webwatcher schrieb:


> Insofern hat er nicht versagt, sondern er wollte  schlicht nicht bzw war völlig unfähig.



Da kann man dann nur noch sagen: Armes Bayern!  :unzufrieden:


----------

